# MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #1:*

Stealth look for the wheels... ceramic brakes with calipers finished in satin black; and forged wheels


----------



## Madboynutter

Rev said:


> TT RS with Audi Sport parts (yours for €127k) :lol:


It's €127,000 and a lot of those 'Audi Sport Performance Parts' aren't in fact carbon fibre, but are actually black plastic; like the side skirts, the front skirt, the back skirt, the back corner pieces, and all the front flicks, for example... so, it's very, very, expensive black plastic!!! :?

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGES #2:*

Nope, no black plastic here! :wink:



















N.B. This ^^^^ photo is of a test fitting of the carbon aftermarket bodystyling, that's not the final car finish... It's being double-wrapped according to my own design (I'm a professional designer by occupation) :wink:  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #3:*

No black plastic here on the side of the seating either... :wink:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #4:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #5:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #6:*

My new customized AUDI TT RS has now been upgraded to 500 HP and 570 NM torque 





.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #7:*

Out with the old... In with the new! 









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #8:*

Anti-roll bars to both front and rear axles:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #9:*

Goodbye factory spoiler :wink:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #10:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #11:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #12:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #13:*









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #14:*









.


----------



## ChritianTTS

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #12:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Stunning - can't wait to see the finished article. Assume the coloured vent surrounds are custom?


----------



## Mark Pred

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Looks too aftermarket for my tastes, although the ABT wheels get a big tick. I've not been much of a fan when it comes to all their interior styling, always looks very tacky to my eyes. Still, it's his money...


----------



## Madboynutter

ChritianTTS said:


> Stunning - can't wait to see the finished article. Assume the coloured vent surrounds are custom?


Thank you and yes the coloured vent surrounds are custom 



Mark Pred said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Looks too aftermarket for my tastes, although the ABT wheels get a big tick. I've not been much of a fan when it comes to all their interior styling, always looks very tacky to my eyes. Still, it's his money...


So you think replacing cheap looking plastic with carbon fibre looks _"very tacky"_ do you? OK! Not sure most folks agree with you there, but there we go! :wink:

If you think what you've seen so far is _"too aftermarket"_ you ain't seen nothing yet! Suffice to say you're going to absolutely hate the finished vehicle Mark  
.


----------



## Toshiba

Mark Pred said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Looks too aftermarket for my tastes. I've not been much of a fan when it comes to all their interior styling, always looks very tacky to my eyes. Still, it's his money...


Agree with that.


----------



## Gulliver

Toshiba said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Looks too aftermarket for my tastes. I've not been much of a fan when it comes to all their interior styling, always looks very tacky to my eyes. Still, it's his money...
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with that.
Click to expand...

So do I, looks like it has been driven backwards through Halfords 

You cant buy taste :lol:


----------



## powerplay

I think the exhaust looks alright and the wheels are at least an improvement over Audi's offering, but the other stick on carbony parts are tat and the less said about painting the air vents pink the better :lol: [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## bezza

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #7:*
> 
> Out with the old... In with the new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where's the replacement exhaust from?

Looks like you had the standard rather than the sports exhaust before, much difference in sound and volume?


----------



## Scott2Hotty

carbon fibre is not tacky


----------



## debonair

Sorry but I'm with the majority so far, it's not my bag I'm afraid. But who cares what we say, as long as the OP likes it that's all that matters


----------



## bainsyboy

Each to there own. I prefer the look of the original exhaust system and having the sport exhaust is a tad too much for me.. Ok on motorway when playing and normally makes the car behind back off when I switch to dynamic.
Think I would go for red around the air vents.
Not knocking it and as mentioned each to there own.

Just a quick question though, why go and purchase a new TTRS at X amount of pounds only to then swap things out.
On my last tt rs I was keen for h&b? Anti roll bars as when I put those on my mk1 225 it made a hell of difference, when I contacted the guy on here that sold me them on here, he said that I would be wasting my time.

Horses for courses though and good luck with it


----------



## Madboynutter

Scott2Hotty said:


> carbon fibre is not tacky


Precisely 

And neither is a splash of colour within what is otherwise a purely black and grey interior... And that's coming from a successful design and marketing professional... Hence, not meaning any disrespect to these fine gentlemen, but their personal opinions so far regarding what does or does not constitute 'good taste' and/or what is 'tacky' are not in fact representative of the majority of the general population :wink:

That said, everyone is of course more than welcome to express their own personal opinions. All comments are welcome folks, especially the funny insults! Keep it coming please!










.


----------



## Madboynutter

bezza said:


> Where's the replacement exhaust from? Looks like you had the standard rather than the sports exhaust before, much difference in sound and volume?


Correct. That is indeed the standard exhaust before. I deliberately didn't order the sports exhaust because the exhaust was/is being replaced so ordering it would have been a waste of money. The new replacement exhaust system is by ABT Germany who crafted it bespoke with respect to my own particular wishes. I can't really comment regarding difference in sound and volume because further to the exhaust system being replaced there's been a number of performance upgrades with respect to the engine, where it's now 500 HP and 570 NM of torque, so that will have influenced the operating noise as well. Suffice to say, I wanted it badass and that's what it is :wink:

You can get an idea regarding what it sounds like from this video:








bainsyboy said:


> Just a quick question though, why go and purchase a new TTRS at X amount of pounds only to then swap things out.


A variety of reasons actually: (1) I'm a professional designer by occupation and wanted to apply my design skills with respect to customizing some vehicles; (2) I want to create a unique vehicle; (3) The vehicle is being branded with the corporate identity of my companies, including company colours etc.; (4) I want the vehicle to be tailored to my own personal preferences; (5) I want to upgrade the performance of the car to being close to that of a supercar; and (6) I'll be doing the same with respect to an Audi R8 V10 Plus and want design continuity. That's why... So there is method to the madness! :wink: 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> I think the exhaust looks alright and the wheels are at least an improvement over Audi's offering, but the other stick on carbony parts are tat and the less said about painting the air vents *pink* the better :lol: [smiley=clown.gif]


Pink?









It's FUCHSIA, not pink. Pink is devoid of the blue overtones :wink:

I'm glad you like it... I can't wait to read your comments regarding the finished vehicle  
.


----------



## Dash

Looking forward to seeing the completed thing.

Carbon fibre is expensive to manufacture and provides many benefits. That in itself does not make it stylish, it can look tacky irrespective of how functional or expensive it is.

I think providing it's all joined up, then there is no reason why carbon weave can't look a good as any other material.


----------



## Rumney

Happy to wait for photo's of the finished item before offering my opinion 

For what it's worth I think that the basic build is fine in most instances but, each to their own, I understand the rationale and look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## TFP

I'm interested, and enjoying the pics you've posted, so please keep us up to date.

Please don't let any negatives put you off your thread.

Tim


----------



## ROBH49

TFP said:


> I'm interested, and enjoying the pics you've posted, so please keep us up to date.
> 
> Please don't let any negatives put you off your thread.
> 
> Tim


+1 :wink: :wink:


----------



## Gulliver

I wonder if the OP has one of these :lol:

https://newcontent.westmarine.com/conte ... 286425.jpg


----------



## Madboynutter

Dash said:


> Carbon fibre is expensive to manufacture and provides many benefits. That in itself does not make it stylish, it can look tacky irrespective of how functional or expensive it is. I think providing it's all joined up, then there is no reason why carbon weave can't look a good as any other material


Firstly, please note that you're the one talking about price; not me. And secondly, for what it's worth, replacing cheap-looking plastic with high gloss carbon fibre constitutes an aesthetic upgrade irrespective of the circumstance, with the only exception being when its phyical form and/or characteristics are out of character and/or disproportionate with respect to the rest of the design, which most certainly is not the case in this instance. That's my professional opinion. That said, it's absolutely fine if you have an opposing view, in which case let's simply agree to disagree. That said, I already know that statistically the majority of the general population agree with this perspective; because, as it happens it's my job to know such things :wink:



Dash said:


> Looking forward to seeing the completed thing.


Looking forward to seeing you posting it onto 'Barryboys' Dash... Remember that you've promised to do this, so please don't let me down! I'm hoping it will win an award on there 



TFP said:


> I'm interested, and enjoying the pics you've posted, so please keep us up to date.
> 
> Please don't let any negatives put you off your thread.
> 
> Tim





ROBH49 said:


> +1 :wink: :wink:


Thanks Tim & Rob. Don't worry, with designwork the more you venture away from the safety of neutrality the more peoples' personal preferences will yield both positive and negative feedback. The more extreme the design, the more folks will love it or hate it. I've made some pretty controversial design choices with this vehicle, which inevitably is producing what we refer to as 'The Marmite Effect' in that folks will either love it or hate it, with very little in-between.

In this instance the primary controversial factors include: (1) bodystyling to achieve an aggressive motorsport racing look, which includes replacing the factory spoiler with a bespoke racing wing; (2) replacing the standard ABT 'Tornedo Red' colour with our corporate fuchsia colour; and (3) the choice of materials and design with respect to what is going to be a double-wrapped car finish of the sort that is totally unique and has never been done before.

Some folks will love it, others are going to absolutely hate it. Nobody's right or wrong as everyone is entitled to their own personal opinions and all feedback is good feedback, even when negative. Where, as it happens I find the over-the-top insults very entertaining and I think that this forum would be a lot more boring without them! So keep them coming please! :wink:  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

Gulliver said:


> I wonder if the OP has one of these :lol:
> 
> https://newcontent.westmarine.com/conte ... 286425.jpg











.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #15:*

ABT performance upgrades are categorized according to the extent of the enhancements made; Level 1 = 'ABT POWER'; Level 2 = 'ABT POWER R'; and Level 3 = 'ABT POWER S'


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW #16:*

It's MARMITE TIME!!!

Comprising 100% high gloss carbon fibre this racing wing has been designed such that it precisely follows the curves of the vehicle and hence perfectly integrates in with the pre-existing design and character of the car whilst also having been optimized for downforce. The brackets will be finished in high gloss black. This footage was taken of a test fitting using the factory vehicle prior to its other aftermarket customization and modifications 

Cue the hilarious insults! :wink: 





.


----------



## Toshiba

honestly thought it was a wind up...


----------



## Madboynutter

Toshiba said:


> honestly thought it was a wind up...


That's the spirit!










Although, nowhere near insulting enough! Perhaps try harder next time? Now we just need your buddies Mark Pred, Gulliver, and Powerplay to chime in... Also, where's Leopard? Perhaps invite him to join the party? :wink: 
.


----------



## Aoon_M

Any dyno figures?

What differs in the three ABT stages?

ABT tunes aren't all that from what I have seen in the past tbh, they like to take your money though..


----------



## Koimlg

Madboynutter said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> honestly thought it was a wind up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, nowhere near insulting enough! Perhaps try harder next time? Now we just need your buddies Mark Pred, Gulliver, and Powerplay to chime in... Also, where's Leopard? Perhaps invite him to join the party? :wink:
> .
Click to expand...

Yes you have flagged up the correct participants.

Personally your car is not for me, but if you have the desire and the means to create it, then hey whatever floats your boat is fine 8)


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> Any dyno figures?
> 
> What differs in the three ABT stages?
> 
> ABT tunes aren't all that from what I have seen in the past tbh, they like to take your money though..


In this instance it was/is definitely worth it... Bumping HP from 395 to 500, and torque from 480 to 570 nm. Some of their others are less impressive. The three stages don't apply to all vehicles, in this instance there's only two and I opted to for the higher one :wink: 
.


----------



## Aoon_M

Dyno plots please 

So what have you had done on the car to achieve 500hp? Intercooler? Catless downpipe?


----------



## bainsyboy

Gulliver said:


> I wonder if the OP has one of these :lol:
> 
> https://newcontent.westmarine.com/conte ... 286425.jpg


Do they do the matching toilet role holder?


----------



## Rumney

As anticipated - mixed reviews :roll:

With such radical changes probably not a good idea to ask in the first place but glad to see that you are not phased by some of the more extreme negative comments. It all makes for interesting reading for the rest of us.

Good luck Madboynutter - it doesn't float my boat personally but I would love to take it for a spin


----------



## Gulliver

I say thumbs up to Madboynutter who has taken the banter on the chin unlike Mr Koimlg who must still be suffering from his PMT. When will he sell his 'highly' specced TTRS so we can be spared his whining, I am tempted to buy it myself to get rid of him :lol:

Madboynutter go for it, little of what you are doing to your car is my cup of tea but I think you are a 'Top Chap'


----------



## caney

570nm is very low torque you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust


----------



## Madboynutter

caney said:


> *570nm is very low torque* you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust


570 nm is very low torque?









The factory MK3 TT RS vehicle has 480 nm torque... this has been increased to 570 nm; which it is worth noting is 10 nm more than the Audi R8 V10 Plus :wink: 
.


----------



## EvilTed

Just because OP seems to actually be interested in people opinions I thought I'd share mine. 
The wing doesn't work for me aesthetically, OP says it works with the lines of the car, I can't see it, it doesn't work with the lines to my eye (but I'm not a "design professional").
It's just a bit too shouty and DTM for my liking but that's because I like the subtlety of the original.

The carbon fibre is a change, for me neither good nor bad. Just a change. If OP likes it, good for him.
I noted that fuschia pink is described as "the corporate colour" so I presume this has an advertising element. I like the change around the vents but not the colour choice.

All that said I keep coming straight back to this thread to see what's happened, not because I feel the need to force my opinions on it but because I'm interested in what MBN is doing to his car it's an interesting project whether I/we like it or not.


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> Dyno plots please  So what have you had done on the car to achieve 500hp?


I've asked ABT to provide me with some Dyno plots for you. Suffice to say, I did my own due dilligence and was/am more than satisfied by the performance upgrades. I flew to ABT Germany, test drove an actual upgraded vehicle on the Autobahn, and visited the factory, which is phenomenally impressive to say the least. It's absolutely huge. They do absolutely everything in-house themselves. They do a lot with respect to motorsport with Audi (TT cup etc.) so they're setup caters for both motorsport racing and performance enhancing domestic vehicles. Being completely honest, some of ABT's 'standard' upgrades do seem to be somewhat mediocre as compared with what other competitors are doing (e.g. only +20 HP increase with respect to the R8 to 630 HP, when others take it safely to 800 HP... what's that all about?) but not with respect to the TT RS where you do get excellent improvement for the money... well at least that's my opinion 

I've already spoken with ABT this morning and they've confirmed they will email me the Dyno plots imminently, so I will be sure to post them on here as soon as I receive them :wink: 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

EvilTed said:


> Just because OP seems to actually be interested in people opinions I thought I'd share mine.
> The wing doesn't work for me aesthetically, OP says it works with the lines of the car, I can't see it, it doesn't work with the lines to my eye (but I'm not a "design professional").
> It's just a bit too *shouty* and DTM for my liking but that's because I like the *subtlety* of the original.
> 
> The carbon fibre is a change, for me neither good nor bad. Just a change. If OP likes it, good for him.
> I noted that fuschia pink is described as "the corporate colour" so I presume this has an advertising element. I like the change around the vents but not the colour choice.
> 
> All that said I keep coming straight back to this thread to see what's happened, not because I feel the need to force my opinions on it but because I'm interested in what MBN is doing to his car it's an interesting project whether I/we like it or not.


Absolutely all opinions are welcome! So thank you for yours 

With this vehicle I have deliberately created an extreme design, where the primary objective is a very aggressive in-your-face motorsport racing look, with respect to an eye-catching, unique vehicle. Consequently, this vehicle is deliberately the extreme opposite of _"subtlety"_ with an absolute degree of _"shouty"_. So with respect to anyone and everyone who prefers subtlety this vehicle most certainly will not be their cup of tea.

So far I've been posting close-ups and/or individual parts out of context with respect to the whole design. Wherein, when you see the photos and video of the finished vehicle with all of its respective component parts visible as part of the whole, some of my design choices will make a lot more sense, and you will see there is in fact method to the madness. That said, whilst you might agree that it ticks all the boxes as far as the intended design objective, you probably won't like it, which is absolutely fine. Extreme designs tend to strongly skew opinions into either the 'love it' or 'hate it' categories and this is most certainly one of those instances.

How about a preview / concept design image of the finished vehicle? :wink:

Here you go:
.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #16:*

Love it or hate it, here's a preview concept design image of the finished vehicle. Please excuse the crudity of this image as this was produced purely for the benefit of the team at YIANNIMIZE who as it happens commence the wrapping the vehicle according to this design today, so I haven't gone to town making it completely photo-realistic :wink:

The two vinyl materials being used for wrapping the vehicle according to this design are: (1) Black Crocodile Skin; and (2) Gold Chrome; finished to high gloss via 10 coats of Ceramic PRO 9H. Yes, you read that correctly... Black Crocodile Skin and Gold Chrome... How's that for subtlety? 









.


----------



## EvilTed

Here you go then. Another opinion (having said I'm not coming to this thread to force opinions on it!)
I think a black croc skin wrap could look absolutely *amazing* on the TT. Can't wait to see that.
The gold chrome seems to be a branding necessity and so I won't pass comment on that.


----------



## powerplay

That definitely looks in-your-face and, as others have said it's not for everyone, I'm intrigued to see the finished article, it will definitely be a "wow" car.

As for the ABT tuning - I've researched that myself as I'm considering having mine tuned at some point. From what I have seen the ABT offering is grossly overpriced and under-performing; MRC recently showed their own stage1 only tune which was 489hp and 664nm. Kinda pisses all over ABT, and that's with no hardware changes at all.


----------



## Madboynutter

EvilTed said:


> Here you go then. Another opinion (having said I'm not coming to this thread to force opinions on it!)
> I think a black croc skin wrap could look absolutely *amazing* on the TT. Can't wait to see that.
> The gold chrome seems to be a branding necessity and so I won't pass comment on that.


One thing worth noting here is that, unlike in the vast majority of instances, this gold finish actually looks like proper real gold; so it's not that bloody awful hideous yellow-mustard-coloured-metallic fake gold that you see on so many vehicles.

I'm heading to YIANNIMIZE now as the vehicle has just arrived there to run through things, but when I get back in the office I'll take some photos of the actual vinyl materials and post them on here such that you and everyone can see what they look like.

The way in which the wrapping has to be done (for best results) is to wrap the entire vehicle in gold chrome first, and then wrap over the top with the black crocodile skin with the respective logos and text cutout such that the gold chrome layer beneath shows through. You can't lay the gold chrome over the top of the crocodile skin because the texture of the crocodile skin comes through the gold chrome. Suffice to say, this hasn't be done before and it's very challenging as far as the wrapping process is concerned, but if anyone can do it the folks at YIANNIMIZE can :wink:



powerplay said:


> As for the ABT tuning - I've researched that myself as I'm considering having mine tuned at some point. From what I have seen the ABT offering is grossly overpriced and under-performing; MRC recently showed their own stage1 only tune which was 489hp and 664nm. Kinda pisses all over ABT, and that's with no hardware changes at all.


That's interesting. In which case I'd value your opinion, as well as that of the other fine gentlemen on here, regarding the Dyno plots as and when ABT email them to me and I post them on here. Suffice to say, if there's potential to improve the performance of this vehicle even further safely without compromising reliability or engine life then I'd definitely be interested in checking that out  
.


----------



## Shug750S

Presume it's a company vehicle or done to promote something?

Or is it your personal vehicle?

Not my taste, but your money, so good on ya.


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Presume it's a company vehicle or done to promote something? Or is it your personal vehicle?


It's BOTH :wink: 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #17:*









.


----------



## bainsyboy

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #16:*
> 
> Love it or hate it, here's a preview concept design image of the finished vehicle. Please excuse the crudity of this image as this was produced purely for the benefit of the team at YIANNIMIZE who as it happens commence the wrapping the vehicle according to this design today, so I haven't gone to town making it completely photo-realistic :wink:
> 
> The two vinyl materials being used for wrapping the vehicle according to this design are: (1) Black Crocodile Skin; and (2) Gold Chrome; finished to high gloss via 10 coats of Ceramic PRO 9H. Yes, you read that correctly... Black Crocodile Skin and Gold Chrome... How's that for subtlety?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you taking the pee... Ffs you could have given me 60k and I could have sold you Noddys car and thrown in big ears.... This has got to be a wind up surely


----------



## kmpowell

caney said:


> 570nm is very low torque you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust


The S-Tronic box found in the TTRS isn't the 'adapted' one found in the R8 or Porsche PDK, therefore the torque has to limited to stop it going bang.


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Are you taking the pee... Ffs you could have given me 60k and I could have sold you Noddys car and thrown in big ears.... This has got to be a wind up surely


Not bad! Although I thought your carbon fibre toilet was funnier :wink:

Mmmmm... Yes, I can see the similarity:










Keep it coming folks!


----------



## Madboynutter

kmpowell said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 570nm is very low torque you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> The S-Tronic box found in the TTRS isn't the 'adapted' one found in the R8 or Porsche PDK, therefore the torque has to limited to stop it going bang.
Click to expand...

That's interesting. Although, it begs the question, how has MRC achieved increasing the torque to 664 nm? As Powerplay astutely points out this is higher than what ABT has achieved...
.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> That's interesting. Although, it begs the question, how has MRC achieved increasing the torque to 664 nm? As Powerplay astutely points out this is higher than what ABT has achieved...


I've previously asked that, they have told me their remap includes a TCU map that moves the torque limiters.


----------



## Rev

Madboynutter said:


> Keep it coming folks!


Are you a masochist? 
You seem to be enjoying people taking the piss out of your taste in car mods a bit too much. Kind of like you knew it'd get this reaction and you couldn't wait for it, either that or you're secretly crying inside and think by asking for more will hide that 

BTW the spoiler looks like its back to front.
I like the carbon grille though


----------



## Aoon_M

kmpowell said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 570nm is very low torque you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> The S-Tronic box found in the TTRS isn't the 'adapted' one found in the R8 or Porsche PDK, therefore the torque has to limited to stop it going bang.
Click to expand...

Factory torque limits are around 650nm. The DQ500 is an excellent box.

MRC are currently the only tuner worldwide able to map the 0DL found alongside DAZ* engines


----------



## tt3600

Is Yiannimize going to video it?


----------



## bainsyboy

What do you do with the cars when you've finished with them.. And what's the depriciation on them?


----------



## tt3600

bainsyboy said:


> What do you do with the cars when you've fined with them.. And what's the depriciation on them?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyN-Sw ... e&t=12m32s

j/k


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Although, it begs the question, how has MRC achieved increasing the torque to 664 nm? As Powerplay astutely points out this is higher than what ABT has achieved...
> 
> 
> 
> I've previously asked that, they have told me their remap includes a TCU map that moves the torque limiters.
Click to expand...




Aoon_M said:


> Factory torque limits are around 650nm. The DQ500 is an excellent box&#8230; MRC are currently the only tuner worldwide able to map the 0DL found alongside DAZ* engines


Interesting... The pertinent question as far as I am concerned is will increasing the torque by 12% but without increasing the HP at all yield a significant enough increase in performance to make it worth doing? What do you guys think? 



Rev said:


> Are you a masochist?
> You seem to be enjoying people taking the piss out of your taste in car mods a bit too much. Kind of like you knew it'd get this reaction and you couldn't wait for it, either that or you're secretly crying inside and think by asking for more will hide that


Nope it's OPTION C&#8230; Given this is an in-your-face aggressive design this will naturally skew opinions into the extremes of love it or hate it, so given this is to be expected, even before you take into account the tendency for 'extreme feedback' that seems to be a common occurrence in this particular forum, quite honestly it's not at all surprising :wink:

Oh, and then there's the fact that:












tt3600 said:


> Is Yiannimize going to video it?


Yes. In fact Yianni filmed the intro whilst I was there this afternoon  
.


----------



## TerryCTR

Gulliver said:


> I say thumbs up to Madboynutter who has taken the banter on the chin unlike Mr Koimlg who must still be suffering from his PMT. When will he sell his 'highly' specced TTRS so we can be spared his whining, I am tempted to buy it myself to get rid of him :lol:


+1 the constant victim attitude has ran its course

She keeps saying I may sell I may sell in the hope some idiot stumps up the cash for it. Factory order says no!


----------



## tt3600

Madboynutter said:


> Yes. In fact Yianni filmed the intro whilst I was there this afternoon


Will check that out


----------



## bainsyboy

tt3600 said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do with the cars when you've fined with them.. And what's the depriciation on them?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyN-Sw ... e&t=12m32s
> 
> j/k
Click to expand...

See, I could live with those Vinyl graphics


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> What do you do with the cars when you've finished with them? And what's the depreciation on them?


Well firstly the bad news is that I won't be intending on selling this particular vehicle for quite a while; which, I know will come as huge disappointment to you and all the other fine gentlemen on here who so clearly love what I am doing with the vehicle 

But eventually if/when I do eventually sell the vehicle, the depreciation will be whatever it is with respect to any ABT TT RS-R  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

tt3600 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In fact Yianni filmed the intro whilst I was there this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Will check that out
Click to expand...

Dont' worry, I'll be sure to post a link to it on here as and when. That way the respective fine gentlemen and ladies on here can post their insults on there as well :wink:  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

*UPDATE: * I thought it worth mentioning that having been to Yiannimize this afternoon and having seen the vents in person for the first time, I'm changing the colour of the vent rims from fuchsia to gold. The reason why I am doing this has absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with any of the feedback on here, but is purely because the 'black' interior isn't actually actually black but grey, which includes all the leather seating, and this has meant that the fuchsia colour on the vent rims doesn't work aesthetically anything like as well as it would have done if the interior was actually black. So it will be exclusively the TT RS-R logos that will retain my companies' corporate fuchsia colour. The vent rims are going to be changed to being gold instead. Where in case it's not already obvious but my companies' corporate colours are black, gold, and fuchsia 

Sorry Powerplay, I know that you will be devastated to hear this news, but this is just the way it has to be :wink: 
.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> Interesting... The pertinent question as far as I am concerned is will increasing the torque by 12% but without increasing the HP at all yield a significant enough increase in performance to make it worth doing? What do you guys think?


Erm... Yes :lol:

Power is a function of engine torque * speed - torque is the most important consideration. Peak horsepower is only part of the story, it's the area under the graph of horsepower vs engine speed that will dictate how it feels and performs.

I've seen a few videos of ABT-tuned cars and tbh they don't "appear" to be much different to my stock RS, which is purely where my own opinion and criticism comes from.

I've researched numerous dyno plots and all stock TTRSs seem to be slightly higher that than the quoted 394hp - around 400-410hp, with some having peak torque significantly higher than the quoted 480nm of around 520nm or more - which makes ABT's 570-odd figure look even less impressive.

Of course all dyno figures are subjective and what matters is the before/after on the same dyno.

I would of course save any judgement until seeing the dyno plot from ABT - hopefully you will have a before/after showing their actual gains. If your car actually dyno'd no higher than the oem 480nm figure then obviously it's a decent increase, but I suspect it would have been like all the other stock TTRSs.

But I'll just throw in there that my previous TTRS on the old ironheart engine made 600nm at MRC and felt ballistic for it, so 670+ is gonna be amazeballs.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> *UPDATE: * I thought it worth mentioning that having been to Yiannimize this afternoon and having seen the vents in person for the first time, I'm changing the colour of the vent rims from fuchsia to gold. The reason why I am doing this has absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with any of the feedback on here, but is purely because the 'black' interior isn't actually actually black but grey, which includes all the leather seating, and this has meant that the fuchsia colour on the vent rims doesn't work aesthetically anything like as well as it would have done if the interior was actually black. So it will be exclusively the TT RS-R logos that will retain my companies' corporate fuchsia colour. The vent rims are going to be changed to being gold instead. Where in case it's not already obvious but my companies' corporate colours are black, gold, and fuchsia
> 
> Sorry Powerplay, I know that you will be devastated to hear this news, but this is just the way it has to be :wink:
> .


Looking forward to seeing that, I definitely agree that gold will look better than pink


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Erm... Yes :lol:
> 
> Power is a function of engine torque * speed - torque is the most important consideration. Peak horsepower is only part of the story, it's the area under the graph of horsepower vs engine speed that will dictate how it feels and performs.
> 
> I've seen a few videos of ABT-tuned cars and tbh they don't "appear" to be much different to my stock RS, which is purely where my own opinion and criticism comes from.
> 
> I've researched numerous dyno plots and all stock TTRSs seem to be slightly higher that than the quoted 394hp - around 400-410hp, with some having peak torque significantly higher than the quoted 480nm of around 520nm or more - which makes ABT's 570-odd figure look even less impressive.
> 
> Of course all dyno figures are subjective and what matters is the before/after on the same dyno.
> 
> I would of course save any judgement until seeing the dyno plot from ABT - hopefully you will have a before/after showing their actual gains. If your car actually dyno'd no higher than the oem 480nm figure then obviously it's a decent increase, but I suspect it would have been like all the other stock TTRSs.
> 
> But I'll just throw in there that my previous TTRS on the old ironheart engine made 600nm at MRC and felt ballistic for it, so 670+ is gonna be amazeballs.


Thanks. In which case I look forward to your feedback regarding ABT's dyno plots 

Mmmm, sounds like I may be paying a visit to MRC for a final round of modding :wink:

It will be interesting to find out the extent to which they can further upgrade the peformance beyond where ABT have taken it without significantly compromising reliability and/or lifespan...
.


----------



## bainsyboy

Madboynutter said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do with the cars when you've finished with them? And what's the depreciation on them?
> 
> 
> 
> Well firstly the bad news is that I won't be intending on selling this particular vehicle for quite a while; which, I know will come as huge disappointment to you and all the other fine gentlemen on here who so clearly love what I am doing with the vehicle
> 
> But eventually if/when I do eventually sell the vehicle, the depreciation will be whatever it is with respect to any ABT TT RS-R
> .
Click to expand...

That's a pity as I would have snapped yer hand off and then got all the vinyl removed and made meself forty seven thousand pounds profit


----------



## Omychron

Well, I'm one of the "love it" people.  
Over the top, in your face,... I don't care!
It's obvious you're putting a lot of thought and effort in the design, and it's bound to pay off. Can't wait to see (and hear) the finished product!


----------



## kmpowell

Aoon_M said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 570nm is very low torque you should at least have a 100nm more from a remap and exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> The S-Tronic box found in the TTRS isn't the 'adapted' one found in the R8 or Porsche PDK, therefore the torque has to limited to stop it going bang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factory torque limits are around 650nm. The DQ500 is an excellent box.
> 
> MRC are currently the only tuner worldwide able to map the 0DL found alongside DAZ* engines
Click to expand...

I'm not debating that's it's not a good box. I had it in my RS4, so I know how good it is. Probably the best iteration of it before the VAG Group reenginered it for large levels of torque.

What I'm saying is that for 'safe' levels of torque, the box in the TTRS has to be limited.


----------



## Ikon66

lets keep this on track please :roll:


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> That's a pity as I would have snapped yer hand off and then got all the vinyl removed and made meself forty seven thousand pounds profit


As it happens I already know precisely how I will go about selling the vehicle as and when. I never enter into an economic venture without first forming an exit plan; where in fact I always like to have a PLAN A, B, C and D... and suffice to say none of these involves selling the car with the personalized wrap still on the vehicle... But nice try!


----------



## Madboynutter

Omychron said:


> Well, I'm one of the "love it" people.
> Over the top, in your face,... I don't care!
> It's obvious you're putting a lot of thought and effort in the design, and it's bound to pay off. Can't wait to see (and hear) the finished product!


----------



## Dash

Madboynutter said:


> That said, I already know that statistically the majority of the general population agree with this perspective; because, as it happens it's my job to know such things :wink:


You work at Halfords, right?  



Madboynutter said:


> Looking forward to seeing you posting it onto 'Barryboys' Dash... Remember that you've promised to do this, so please don't let me down! I'm hoping it will win an award on there


Hah, I'd forgotten about that comment. You have nothing to worry about from me, I'm all for people expressive their tastes.

I suspect in all reality that I'll like some things you do and not others. I know I could afford to do a grand total of zero of them, so fair play to you. I reckon many people with modding desires don't due to outlay or impact on reselling, it's always nice to see threads on this forum of people doing what they enjoy.


----------



## Koimlg

Ikon66 said:


> lets keep this on track please :roll:


That would be nice !


----------



## Madboynutter

Dash said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I already know that statistically the majority of the general population agree with this perspective; because, as it happens it's my job to know such things :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You work at Halfords, right?
Click to expand...

Nope. I work at a McDonald's drive-thru. I get lots of perspective regarding peoples' cars you see












Dash said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you posting it onto 'Barryboys' Dash... Remember that you've promised to do this, so please don't let me down! I'm hoping it will win an award on there
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I'd forgotten about that comment. You have nothing to worry about from me, I'm all for people expressing their tastes
Click to expand...

Now I'm disappointed...


----------



## powerplay

Seeing as you obviously work for http://www.arrow-av.com, I am actually wondering what your opinion is of the oem B&O system in the TT and - presumably - if you'll be replacing it with your own custom kick-ass install?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Seeing as you obviously work for http://www.arrow-av.com, I am actually wondering what your opinion is of the oem B&O system in the TT and - presumably - if you'll be replacing it with your own custom kick-ass install?


Ha! Good bit of detective work there Sherlock! Yes, that is indeed one of my companies. And in fact the pertinent one with respect to this vehicle because the website address will be featuring on the back of the car :wink:

Regarding the B&O system, I won't really be able to offer a proper opinion until after I receive delivery of the vehicle and have opportunity to listen to it... What's your opinion and the general consensus from folks on here? 

My vehicle went straight from the Audi dealer to Richter Sport so I haven't even driven it yet, let alone heard the audio system. But as and when I have opportunity to audition it properly, if I find that I don't like it, I'll simply install a pair of these... where you will note that they match the vehicle design's colour scheme perfectly: 









.


----------



## ROBH49

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as you obviously work for http://www.arrow-av.com, I am actually wondering what your opinion is of the oem B&O system in the TT and - presumably - if you'll be replacing it with your own custom kick-ass install?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Good bit of detective work there Sherlock! Yes, that is indeed one of my companies. And in fact the pertinent one with respect to this vehicle because the website address will be featuring on the back of the car :wink:
> 
> Regarding the B&O system, I won't really be able to offer a proper opinion until after I receive delivery of the vehicle and have opportunity to listen to it... What's your opinion and the general consensus from folks on here?
> 
> My vehicle went straight from the Audi dealer to Richter Sport so I haven't even driven it yet, let alone heard the audio system. But as and when I have opportunity to audition it properly, if I find that I don't like it, I'll simply install a pair of these... where you will note that they match the vehicle design's colour scheme perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Your hilarious dude :lol: :lol: .

I think you will be quite happy with the B&O, its not the best in car entertainment system but its by no means the worst either.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> Regarding the B&O system, I won't really be able to offer a proper opinion until after I receive delivery of the vehicle and have opportunity to listen to it... What's your opinion and the general consensus from folks on here?
> 
> My vehicle went straight from the Audi dealer to Richter Sport so I haven't even driven it yet, let alone heard the audio system. But as and when I have opportunity to audition it properly, if I find that I don't like it, I'll simply install a pair of these... where you will note that they match the vehicle design's colour scheme perfectly:


Yikes I never entertained the idea you had not even set foot inside the car yet! I'd assumed the reason you were spending all this time money and effort on it was because you liked it so much 

Surely a better advocate for promoting a business would be the RS6? Even the RS3 would be more practical!

Anyway the B&O system is pretty good, excellent clarity, low distortion and solid bass. Really needs a sub though to fill in below 30hz where I feel it's lacking.


----------



## Omychron

powerplay said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the B&O system, I won't really be able to offer a proper opinion until after I receive delivery of the vehicle and have opportunity to listen to it... What's your opinion and the general consensus from folks on here?
> 
> My vehicle went straight from the Audi dealer to Richter Sport so I haven't even driven it yet, let alone heard the audio system. But as and when I have opportunity to audition it properly, if I find that I don't like it, I'll simply install a pair of these... where you will note that they match the vehicle design's colour scheme perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes I never entertained the idea you had not even set foot inside the car yet! I'd assumed the reason you were spending all this time money and effort on it was because you liked it so much
> 
> Surely a better advocate for promoting a business would be the RS6? Even the RS3 would be more practical!
> 
> Anyway the B&O system is pretty good, excellent clarity, low distortion and solid bass. Really needs a sub though to fill in below 30hz where I feel it's lacking.
Click to expand...

They're both more "common", though. (As in, you see them driving around a lot more, at least you do in Belgium)
A TTRS is quite rare, and customising it means it'll really stand out!


----------



## powerplay

Dunno - at a glance a TTRS looks just like any other TT, particularly so to the 99.9% of the public who know nothing about Audis :lol:

When I changed my old mk2 for a mk3 my mum never even noticed until I pointed it out :lol:

Although I've only seen a couple of mk3 TTRSs, I see plenty of TTs every day but very few RS5/6s, if any.


----------



## RuuTT

May I ask; did you paint the vent rings yourself or order them custom? Is it easy to take the vents apart and change the color of the rings?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Yikes I never entertained the idea you had not even set foot inside the car yet! I'd assumed the reason you were spending all this time money and effort on it was because you liked it so much  Surely a better advocate for promoting a business would be the RS6? Even the RS3 would be more practical!





Omychron said:


> They're both more "common", though. (As in, you see them driving around a lot more, at least you do in Belgium) A TTRS is quite rare, and customising it means it'll really stand out!


You're both right 

To clarify, there is the need to transport large boxes of audiovisual equipment to client installations. However, we have another vehicle for transporting larger loads, where the intention is to have this wrapped in a matching design.

The reason behind this particular vehicle is twofold... Firstly, the commercial aspect; and secondly to have an awesome car to enjoy driving personally, not only on the road, but also on the race track. With respect to the commercial aspect, it's a marketing tool; to be used:

(1) With respect to potential clients. Imagine my picking up international clients from the airport in this thing before driving them to my audiovisual company's shiny new demonstration and experience centre that we're currently very busy building... it'll be a great talking point; and

(2) Whilst driving it around the idea is that people see it and go *"Ooh, what's THAT?!!"*, they see the corporate logo symbols and then they see the website address = branding exposure + free advertising.

I was intending on doing the following... but most unfortunately Audi Exclusive interior finishes wasn't available when I ordered my car, so I couldn't colour-match the interior... I think the leather sports seats in particular would have looked absolutely fabulous in this colour, don't ya think?





.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Dunno - at a glance *a TTRS looks just like any other TT*, particularly so to the 99.9% of the public who know nothing about Audis :lol:


Precisely! Hence, the customization! :wink:



RuuTT said:


> May I ask; did you paint the vent rings yourself or order them custom? Is it easy to take the vents apart and change the color of the rings?


The existing vents were removed, dismantled, the rings spray-painted, then reassembled, and refitted. The same process will be repeated to change the colour from fuchsia to gold. I had Richter Sport do this for me 
.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> With respect to potential clients. Imagine my picking up international clients from the airport in this thing before driving them to my audiovisual company's demonstration and experience centre... great talking point and first impression; and


Yes, in a TT, picking up "clients" is probably best left to the imagination.

That should probably be client... singular  :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Yes, in a TT, picking up "clients" is probably best left to the imagination.
> 
> That should probably be client... singular  :lol:


I dunno, you'd be surprised what you can fit into tight spaces if you apply enough effort: :wink:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #19:*









.


----------



## bainsyboy

Seriously I'm not slatting you.. As I have said before horses for courses and whatever you wish to do to your car is up to you.
I have shown your car to countless amount of people and they have all been Wtf.
It's good to stand out as a company but if you turned up at my place trying to sell me av I would not take you seriously if you turned up with that amount of stand out (for the wrong reasons, in my eyes) vinyl on the front back and sides of your car, as to most of us it looks chavvy and doesn't enhance the car at all let alone say that I would be dealing with a top av supplier


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Seriously I'm not slatting you.. As I have said before horses for courses and whatever you wish to do to your car is up to you. I have shown your car to countless amount of people and they have all been Wtf. It's good to stand out as a company but if you turned up at my place trying to sell me av I would not take you seriously if you turned up with that amount of stand out (for the wrong reasons, in my eyes) vinyl on the front back and sides of your car, as to most of us it looks chavvy and doesn't enhance the car at all let alone say that I would be dealing with a top av supplier


If it's OK, for a variety of reasons I'm not going to get into debating marketing strategies. Suffice to say, you don't get it, you don't like the car, and you think I'm nuts; all of which is absolutely fine! You think the car looks 'chavvy'? OK! So I am guessing I won't be filing you in the 'love it' category then?


----------



## ZephyR2

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #19:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So is the crocodile skin actually croc textured? Is that why it has to go on over the gold and not vice versa, which would seem the logical way.


----------



## bainsyboy

But do you honestly think that having a car kitted out like you are going to kit it out, is classy or trashy?
If you were to pick me up from the airport In that, I personally would get a taxi as I'd be embarrassed to step foot in it... Also if you are picking people up from the airport what happens if they decide to bring extra luggage or an extra passenger?
You've gone way to big with the vinyl and in my view, although you will be drawing attention to the car, it's for all the wrong reasons and I would say people would probably be laughing at you and not thinking to themselves that they need to get themselves along to whatever it is company that you own.... If you were on the apprentice, would Sir Al say brilliant job or " what the fark were you thinking picking up punters from Heathrow in a car louder than the jet that flew on" 
Good luck with it BUT I think youre making a major mistake if you think that the car will bring you more trade... Now a helicopter with that signage may work but not a two seater tt


----------



## Scott2Hotty

If you don't have anything nice to say..why bother even bother leaving a comment ? :lol: keyboard worriers.


----------



## bainsyboy

OK.... It's the nicest tt that I and everyone I have shown it to have ever ever seen


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> But do you honestly think that having a car kitted out like you are going to kit it out, is classy or trashy?
> If you were to pick me up from the airport In that, I personally would get a taxi as I'd be embarrassed to step foot in it...
> You've gone way to big with the vinyl and in my view, although you will be drawing attention to the car, it's for all the wrong reasons and I would say people would probably be laughing at you and not thinking to themselves that they need to get themselves along to whatever it is company that you own.... If you were on the apprentice, would Sir Al say brilliant job or " what the fark were you thinking picking up punters from Heathrow in a car louder than the jet that flew on"
> Good luck with it BUT I think youre making a major mistake if you think that the car will bring you more trade... Now a helicopter with that signage may work but not a two seater tt





bainsyboy said:


> OK.... It's the nicest tt that I and everyone I have shown it to have ever ever seen


Thank you for your opinion. It's really great to hear that you and all of your friends and family like the vehicle so much!









.


----------



## Madboynutter

ZephyR2 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #19:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So is the crocodile skin actually croc textured?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is indeed. BTW in the photo ^^^^ this is showing the crocodile skin vinyl material without the Ceramic PRO 9H which will have the effect of making the black colour more saturated along with a high gloss finish 



ZephyR2 said:


> Is that why it has to go on over the gold and not vice versa, which would seem the logical way.


Precisely. Good bit of deduction there Sherlock









.


----------



## powerplay

When I clean my TT I always think that it goes better after I've clayed and waxed it and it's silky smooth to the touch.

I wonder, if the surface is to be textured like a pair of crocodile shoes, what that might do for its aerodynamic coefficient of drag?

Maybe negligible - but at motorway speeds it will probably have a negative effect?


----------



## ZephyR2

And like crocodile shoes will it creak? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> When I clean my TT I always think that it goes better after I've clayed and waxed it and it's silky smooth to the touch.
> 
> I wonder, if the surface is to be textured like a pair of crocodile shoes, what that might do for its aerodynamic coefficient of drag?
> 
> Maybe negligible - but at motorway speeds it will probably have a negative effect?


Good thinking Batman! 

Firstly, the material's texture isn't as deep as actual crocodile skin leather. Plus it's being stretched over a totally flat surface. Also, as previously mentioned, the car is being finished with a total of 10 coats of Ceramic PRO 9H... I already tested this a while ago whilst sourcing finishes and the effect is that it infills the pits in the texture a bit like gloss laquer over carbon fibre where whilst you can see the three-dimensionality of the texture, and way the light bounces off it retains the aesthetics of the texture, when you actually touch the surface and/or run your hands over it, it feels silky smooth.

It's going to make it super-easy to keep clean too! Rainwater won't even stick to it, so technically it can't get 'wet' meaning that theoretically there will be a slight weight reduction in wet conditions because it won't hold water. All of the underside of the car, the wheel arches, the wheels, and all the glass etc are being treated too.


----------



## Madboynutter

ZephyR2 said:


> And like crocodile shoes will it creak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [fixed :wink: ]


No, but like a crocodile it might bite your behind if it doesn't like you...










.


----------



## Shug750S

Madboynutter said:


> Rainwater won't even stick to it, so technically it can't get 'wet' meaning that theoretically there will be a slight weight reduction in wet conditions because it won't hold water. All of the underside of the car, the wheel arches, the wheels, and all the glass etc are being treated too.


? Have you thought of installing a smaller fuel tank to save even more weight. Work out the distance between local petrol stations and you can go for a really small tank.

I realise this is not a spoof thread, but some of the things you're spending cash on - wtf?

Your money I presume, so up to you...


----------



## powerplay

Still don't get why you're investing all this cash into just a TT.

Money appears to be no object so given practicality is not a requirement, imagine if it was something like a Maclaren 570c or a Ferrari 488 - that's where I'd be starting!!

Wouldn't even need to change the wheels then :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> I realise this is not a spoof thread, but some of the things you're spending cash on - wtf?


You should see our corporate stationery...












powerplay said:


> Still don't get why you're investing all this cash into just a TT.
> 
> Money appears to be no object so given practicality is not a requirement, imagine if it was something like a Maclaren 570c or a Ferrari 488 - that's where I'd be starting!!
> 
> Wouldn't even need to change the wheels then :lol:


Whoever said I'm investing all of this cash into just a TT?


----------



## SpudZ

Shug750S said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainwater won't even stick to it, so technically it can't get 'wet' meaning that theoretically there will be a slight weight reduction in wet conditions because it won't hold water. All of the underside of the car, the wheel arches, the wheels, and all the glass etc are being treated too.
> 
> 
> 
> ? Have you thought of installing a smaller fuel tank to save even more weight. Work out the distance between local petrol stations and you can go for a really small tank.
> 
> I realise this is not a spoof thread, but some of the things you're spending cash on - wtf?
> 
> Your money I presume, so up to you...
Click to expand...

Depending on the zealousness of yer accountant you should at least get the vodka & tonic back, running costs & all upgrades..


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get why you're investing all this cash into just a TT.
> 
> Money appears to be no object so given practicality is not a requirement, imagine if it was something like a Maclaren 570c or a Ferrari 488 - that's where I'd be starting!!
> 
> Wouldn't even need to change the wheels then :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever said I'm investing all of this cash into just a TT?
Click to expand...

Not referring to any cash on other projects you might have, only that which you are spending on your TT :roll:


----------



## EvilTed

I'm not sure why everyone is out to tell Madboynutter he's doing something stupid.
The bloke has clearly been successful enough to get to a point where he can afford to buy the car and do these customisations so he must be getting something right.

What worries me is that what started out as "well, it's not for me" has become "You're wrong" which will simply stop him contributing and I think that would be a real shame.
I want to see what he's doing and I'm interested in where it goes. It's brave but the man seems to have really thought through what he's up to and I hope we all eat our words when it's finished.

Fair to say it will be noticed, and that does seem to be a big part of the original objective.
Worth also noting that a number of people here, who had never previously heard of his company, are now well aware of it (some of us are even sharing his designs with friends and family). I'm no Marketing guru but I'd say the evidence is his car is already achieving what he wants....


----------



## powerplay

I for one am eager to see the finished result - joking aside, it's a valuable contribution for anyone else who wants to get any mods done or needs advice on it in the future.


----------



## Madboynutter

EvilTed said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is out to tell Madboynutter he's doing something stupid. The bloke has clearly been successful enough to get to a point where he can afford to buy the car and do these customisations so he must be getting something right... the man seems to have really thought through what he's up to... Fair to say it will be noticed, and that does seem to be a big part of the original objective... Worth also noting that a number of people here, who had never previously heard of his company, are now well aware of it (some of us are even sharing his designs with friends and family). I'm no Marketing guru but I'd say the evidence is his car is already achieving what he wants....


Shhhh... Don't let the cat out of the bag!

Pay no attention to this guy everyone, I haven't a clue what I'm doing, and I'm totally useless and utterly incompetent, honest!


----------



## Madboynutter

Please can I have some opinions regarding this. This seems to be generic, so I've already requested dyno plots of actual vehicles, but I'd be interested to hear what you folks make of this:










.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Not referring to any cash on other projects you might have, only that which you are spending on your TT :roll:


You were astutely questioning why I wasn't doing this with respect to other vehicles. In short, I am. :wink:



powerplay said:


> I for one am eager to see the finished result - joking aside, it's a valuable contribution for anyone else who wants to get any mods done or needs advice on it in the future.











.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> Please can I have some opinions regarding this. This seems to be generic, so I've already requested dyno plots of actual vehicles, but I'd be interested to hear what you folks make of this:
> .


My opinion, for what it's worth - this is next to useless, may as well have used crayons!

Who in the UK did you use?

I take it the ABT map is a plug-in box plus intercooler and exhaust?

Already seen better actual results from a map only, intercooler and exhaust should be getting well over 500.


----------



## EvilTed

Madboynutter said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone is out to tell Madboynutter he's doing something stupid. The bloke has clearly been successful enough to get to a point where he can afford to buy the car and do these customisations so he must be getting something right... the man seems to have really thought through what he's up to... Fair to say it will be noticed, and that does seem to be a big part of the original objective... Worth also noting that a number of people here, who had never previously heard of his company, are now well aware of it (some of us are even sharing his designs with friends and family). I'm no Marketing guru but I'd say the evidence is his car is already achieving what he wants....
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh... Don't let the cat out of the bag!
> 
> Pay no attention to this guy everyone, I haven't a clue what I'm doing, and I'm totally useless and utterly incompetent, honest!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth - this is next to useless, may as well have used crayons!


Ha! Crayons lol. That's what I thought. Hence why I already asked for some actual dyno plots. Let's see what ABT come back with... or don't come back with :wink:



powerplay said:


> Who in the UK did you use?


Richter Sport in conjunction with ABT Germany



powerplay said:


> I take it the ABT map is a plug-in box plus intercooler and exhaust?


Yes



powerplay said:


> Already seen better actual results from a map only, intercooler and exhaust should be getting well over 500.


I've contacted MRC and have asked them to confirm what they are able to offer with respect to upgrades. It will be interesting to see what they come back with 

.


----------



## Shug750S

I wasn't knocking him, but does seem a lot of spend on a TT.

Then again I was in Dubai a few weeks ago, and some of the car 'upgrades' there make this one look like he's hardly bothered. There are some really gash cars driving around there, but suppose if Daddy owns an oil well....


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> I wasn't knocking him, but does seem a lot of spend on a TT.
> 
> Then again I was in Dubai a few weeks ago, and some of the car 'upgrades' there make this one look like he's hardly bothered. There are some really gash cars driving around there, but suppose if Daddy owns an oil well....


Mmmm, perhaps I should have tried harder and gone with something like this so as to compete with the folks over in Dubai: :wink:









.


----------



## kmpowell

Madboynutter said:


> Please can I have some opinions regarding this. This seems to be generic, so I've already requested dyno plots of actual vehicles, but I'd be interested to hear what you folks make of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you've paid good money to get a measly power curve upgrade like that then you should be asking for your money back. It's all top end.

The image is obviously a generic dyno mock up, but even so, the power difference across the band is minimal until you reach the top end.

Ask for the proper print-out. It might be the 400hp lump can't give more power lower down on a remap, and if that's the case then unless you spend your days doing drag races, it's a waste of money for real-world driving.


----------



## Aoon_M

Madboynutter said:


> Please can I have some opinions regarding this. This seems to be generic, so I've already requested dyno plots of actual vehicles, but I'd be interested to hear what you folks make of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To be fair, it is what I expected from ABT. Not surprised.

Get the car on a dyno


----------



## Aoon_M

kmpowell said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I have some opinions regarding this. This seems to be generic, so I've already requested dyno plots of actual vehicles, but I'd be interested to hear what you folks make of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you've paid good money to get a measly power curve upgrade like that then you should be asking for your money back. It's all top end.
> 
> The image is obviously a generic dyno mock up, but even so, the power difference across the band is minimal until you reach the top end.
> 
> Ask for the proper print-out. It might be the 400hp lump can't give more power lower down on a remap, and if that's the case then unless you spend your days doing drag races, it's a waste of money for real-world driving.
Click to expand...

How is it all top end lol the graph shows an impossible torque increase of 90nm from 1500rpm to 6500rpm :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Aoon_M said:


> How is it all top end lol the graph shows an impossible torque increase of 90nm from 1500rpm to 6500rpm :lol:


I'm talking about the HP, not the torque. Torque is limited by the box capacity, so that can be dialled in easily and then kept constant. HP gains are minimal until the engine is at high revs.

MTM map for comparison...

View attachment di-b-400-465-sg.pdf


----------



## Madboynutter

kmpowell said:


> If you've paid good money to get a measly power curve upgrade like that then you should be asking for your money back. It's all top end.
> 
> The image is obviously a generic dyno mock up, but even so, the proposed hp upgrades are pitiful. Look at the power difference across the band, it's minimal until you reach the top end. As per my previous post torque is capped for a reason so you need to be exploiting HP where you can.
> 
> Ask for the proper print-out. It might be the 400hp lump can't handle more power lower down, and if that's the case then unless you spend your days doing drag races, it's a waste of money for real-world driving.


Thanks for the feedback. As it happens the intention was/is to race the vehicle. But given there's clearly untapped potential remaining, it's certainly going to be interesting to see what MRC are able to offer in the way of performance upgrades. 

And as it happens I already asked for the proper print-out before posting that. I'll be sure to post it on here if or when I receive it :wink:
.


----------



## ROBH49

I'm waiting until Apr release their stage 1 and I will bet you that will be close to 500bhp. Best audi tuners by far in my honest opinion.


----------



## Aoon_M

kmpowell said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it all top end lol the graph shows an impossible torque increase of 90nm from 1500rpm to 6500rpm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the HP, not the torque. Torque is limited by the box capacity, so that can be dialled in easily and then kept constant. HP gains are minimal until the engine is at high revs.
> 
> MTM map for comparison...
Click to expand...

BHP is a calculation of torque :wink:


----------



## Madboynutter

ROBH49 said:


> I'm waiting until Apr release their stage 1 and I will bet you that will be close to 500bhp. Best audi tuners by far in my honest opinion.


What's your opinion regards MRC? 
.


----------



## kmpowell

Aoon_M said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it all top end lol the graph shows an impossible torque increase of 90nm from 1500rpm to 6500rpm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the HP, not the torque. Torque is limited by the box capacity, so that can be dialled in easily and then kept constant. HP gains are minimal until the engine is at high revs.
> 
> MTM map for comparison...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BHP is a calculation of torque :wink:
Click to expand...

I know, that's my point! If torque is capped, it can only do one thing with the power, but it's how/when the torque and HP are dialled in that counts.


----------



## ROBH49

I have no option on Mrc not used them so can't comment really. I have watched many videos on Apr and their map development process and they are considered to be the best tuner for audi.

Ü


----------



## powerplay

My last RS had an APR map and If APR offered a product right now I'd consider them but I doubt we'll see anything until next year; MRC do offer custom options eg on my last map reduced the annoying cold start, and I've asked them about speeding up the annoyingly slow gear change in manual mode which they are looking in to.

Here is MRC's latest TTRS 8S dyno for comparison.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #20*

Here's the vehicle in the Yiannimize workshop... I've got goosebumps!

The plan is to wrap the whole vehicle in the Gold Chrome as the initial layer; and then wrap over the top using the Black Crocodile Skin, with the logos and text cutout such that the Gold Chrome beneath show's through. So the majority of the vehicle is being double-wrapped, with two layers. Can't lay the Gold Chrome over the top of the Black Crocodile Skin because the texture comes through, so have to do it this way. Suffice to say this has never been done before:


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #21*

Door downlighters upgraded:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #22*

Both door panels now finished in Gold Chrome at Yiannimize :wink:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> My last RS had an APR map and If APR offered a product right now I'd consider them but I doubt we'll see anything until next year; MRC do offer custom options eg on my last map reduced the annoying cold start, and I've asked them about speeding up the annoyingly slow gear change in manual mode which they are looking in to.
> 
> Here is MRC's latest TTRS 8S dyno for comparison.


Thanks! 

I'm going to have a chat with MRC tomorrow and see what they are able to offer me with respect to my own particular circumstances and preferences. One thing's for sure, there exists the potential for further performance enhancement with respect to my vehicle; so I'm going to be very interested to see how and to what extent they can assist me with that! I will be sure to feedback what they say.


----------



## Madboynutter

I just had an interesting conversion with MRC... In short, the result of that conversation is that I will drive the vehicle there just as soon as all the existing mods are completed. They will then do some dyno testing to establish what is the vehicle's actual peformance, as the baseline (as opposed to the generic chart that ABT provided me with, which is essentially useless) and then offer me options regarding how they can yet even further increase the performance beyond where ABT has taken it.

I will be sure to post the details on here as and when.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> I just had an interesting conversion with MRC... In short, the result of that conversation is that I will drive the vehicle there just as soon as all the existing mods are completed. They will then do some dyno testing to establish what is the vehicle's actual peformance, as the baseline (as opposed to the generic chart that ABT provided me with, which is essentially useless) and then offer me options regarding how they can yet even further increase the performance beyond where ABT has taken it.
> 
> I will be sure to post the details on here as and when.


Interesting. No doubt they will also like to get to see what configuration changes the ABT map has compared to theirs, might help them combine approaches for even better results!

When do you estimate you might be doing this?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Interesting. No doubt they will also like to get to see what configuration changes the ABT map has compared to theirs, might help them combine approaches for even better results!
> 
> When do you estimate you might be doing this?


I will be doing this pretty much immediately after I've received delivery of the finished vehicle from Richter Sport/Yiannimize, so in circa 3-4 weeks' time.

Fortunately, MRC aren't located very far away from me, being only a circa one hour drive away.

To be honest I can't wait to see what are the results of the initial dyno testing and to find out what MRC can do with it.


----------



## TerryCTR

How long before the completed wrap can be revealed?


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #23*

Today at YIANNIMIZE :wink:









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #24*

Here's the actual Dyno Plots = 520 HP / 604 NM TORQUE...

What's everyone's opinions regarding this? 

It will be very interesting to see where MRC can take it from here :wink:










.


----------



## powerplay

Would be good to see a direct comparison to MRC's graph. They don't have the stock torque curve only power? I wonder if they are limiting the torque as perhaps they don't amend the TCU limiters like MRC do?

I see you've already had a new exhaust fitted - is this just the rear half or is it a full replacement including dp? MRC commented the stock dp had room for improvement.

When are you getting the new ABT wheels and which ones - and what is the cost, I've looked on ABT site but can't find any pricing. Considering changing my wheels but want to compare options to the Audi sport ones (which I have yet to see pricing for too).


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Would be good to see a direct comparison to MRC's graph. *They don't have the stock torque curve only power?* I wonder if they are limiting the torque as perhaps they don't amend the TCU limiters like MRC do?


Yeah I noticed that...



powerplay said:


> I see you've already had a new exhaust fitted - is this just the rear half or is it a full replacement including dp? MRC commented the stock dp had room for improvement.


Currently still using the stock downpipe... MRC already commented about this during my conversation with them



powerplay said:


> When are you getting the new ABT wheels and which ones - and what is the cost, I've looked on ABT site but can't find any pricing. Considering changing my wheels but want to compare options to the Audi sport ones (which I have yet to see pricing for too).


The plan is that once Yiannimize are finished with respect to doing the wrapping, then it will be transported back to Richter Sport, who will then complete the final round of aftermarket bodystyling; including affixing all the carbon, the racing wing spoiler, the logos, and the wheels etc. then it's back to Yiannimize again for the final finishing off and reveal.

Regarding the wheels specifically, I have gone with the ABT 19" Forged Wheels in Black Magic, which weigh only 8.6 Kg; namely these, wherein I have customized the ABT logo changing it from Silver to Gold... Although, you are not going to like the price when purchased separately... I got mine as part of a package deal :wink:

Here's the details, including pricing: ABT - FORGED WHEEL ER-F | part number: FERF1911451257


----------



## 21tesla

An ABT TT-RS 0-276 kph video was just posted on youtube


----------



## powerplay

21tesla said:


> An ABT TT-RS 0-276 kph video was just posted on youtube


That looks slightly quicker than a stock TTRS but not massively so.

Seems about 0-62 in 3.4 and 0-100 in 7.4.

I can honestly say my previous gen TTRS was equally as fast with its stage1 map (0-60 in 3.2 ).

An MRC-mapped TTRS is going to be quicker I'm sure


----------



## grigio

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #24*
> 
> Here's the actual Dyno Plots = 520 HP / 604 NM TORQUE...
> 
> What's everyone's opinions regarding this?
> 
> It will be very interesting to see where MRC can take it from here :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi
very interesting thread and very bold mods on your TTRS.
Up to now just reading anonymously!
I live in Germany and have obviously been following the German Tuning scene
in anticipation of purchasing my own TTRS.
The KETA numberplated (Kempten) TTRS has been thoroughly tested by german car mags and they were in general disappointed-the Performance was definitely better than Standard but not what it should be for more than 500PS
0-200kmhr (0-125mph) in 12,2 Secs Top Speed ca. 310kmhr
It is also expensive versus more extensive Tuning offers from the less known Tuners.
However ABT do offer almost manufacturers level of warranty
The curve you posted is as you said the generic curve measured on their particular test car
There are less publicised Tuning companies here which produce much more extensively modified cars with more Performance
Hope you are happy with the finished product-it will definitely be unique!
Best wishes


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> An ABT TT-RS 0-276 kph video was just posted on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks slightly quicker than a stock TTRS but not massively so.
> 
> Seems about 0-62 in 3.4 and 0-100 in 7.4.
> 
> I can honestly say my previous gen TTRS was equally as fast with its stage1 map (0-60 in 3.2 ).
> 
> *An MRC-mapped TTRS is going to be quicker I'm sure*
Click to expand...

Definitely! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

grigio said:


> Hi
> very interesting thread and very bold mods on your TTRS.
> Up to now just reading anonymously!
> I live in Germany and have obviously been following the German Tuning scene
> in anticipation of purchasing my own TTRS.
> The KETA numberplated (Kempten) TTRS has been thoroughly tested by german car mags and they were in general disappointed-the Performance was definitely better than Standard but not what it should be for more than 500PS
> 0-200kmhr (0-125mph) in 12,2 Secs Top Speed ca. 310kmhr
> It is also expensive versus more extensive Tuning offers from the less known Tuners.
> However ABT do offer almost manufacturers level of warranty
> The curve you posted is as you said the generic curve measured on their particular test car
> There are less publicised Tuning companies here which produce much more extensively modified cars with more Performance
> Hope you are happy with the finished product-it will definitely be unique!
> Best wishes











.


----------



## Jean

Very Nice, Sounds great!


----------



## BauhauTTS

If possible, would you mind asking the company performing your wrap to take some photos of the rear bumper straight on and measure the mounting points?

The reason for asking is that (assuming TTS and TTRS are the same for mounting) I would like to add a hidden hitch to my TTS. A company in the US - Torklift - has one for the Golf R. They can't say whether it would fit the TT/TTS/TTRS without having one to check out.


----------



## powerplay

Looks like they're all starting to appear at last!




__ https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport/posts/10154721898650356


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Looks like they're all starting to appear at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport/posts/10154721898650356


Nice!









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #25*

Custom carbon side skirts test fitting:










.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #26*

Today at YIANNIMIZE:















.


----------



## Ikon66

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #26*
> 
> Today at YIANNIMIZE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You need to change your settings as only allowed to view on YT site


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> You need to change your settings as only allowed to view on YT site


Please can you kindly clarify? Change settings where and from what to what? What is the problem exactly?








.


----------



## Ikon66

When I click on the link it's says the owner has not allowed play on other sites on on YouTube page. Guess it's a setting on your video


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> When I click on the link it's says the owner has not allowed play on other sites on on YouTube page. Guess it's a setting on your video


Try now
.


----------



## powerplay

Just curious - why are they wrapping the entire car in gold first - eg pillars, front wings etc. Why not just do the panels where the gold needs to show through the cutouts in the top layer?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Just curious - why are they wrapping the entire car in gold first - eg pillars, front wings etc. Why not just do the panels where the gold needs to show through the cutouts in the top layer?


They are wrapping any and all panels where gold features in the design, which is essentially all of them; where some may have only a highlight but even in such instances the whole panel must be wrapped in gold chrome first :wink:

.


----------



## Ikon66

Madboynutter said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on the link it's says the owner has not allowed play on other sites on on YouTube page. Guess it's a setting on your video
> 
> 
> 
> Try now
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## bainsyboy

Is this something to do with you?


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Is this something to do with you?


Thanks! I was starting to worry as I'd noticed a lack of insults happening... suffice to say withdrawal symptoms started to manifest... so, cheers matey! Keep it coming please!









.


----------



## bainsyboy

No problem at all... Hurry up with more pics as we need a good laugh on here


----------



## powerplay

Has anyone experience of a new software update for the TTRS?

Been reading Audi have issued an update which removes all the pops and crackles on the overrun....? :?


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Has anyone experience of a new software update for the TTRS?
> 
> Been reading Audi have issued an update which removes all the pops and crackles on the overrun....? :?


It's been discussed on the German forums sometime back. Has is resolved the sluggish gear changes?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience of a new software update for the TTRS?
> 
> Been reading Audi have issued an update which removes all the pops and crackles on the overrun....? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed on the German forums sometime back. Has is resolved the sluggish gear changes?
Click to expand...

I haven't had any update done so far. Last time I was in Audi they were showing no update available.

I really want a fix to the slow gearchange but don't really want to lose the dynamic mode crackles :?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience of a new software update for the TTRS?
> 
> Been reading Audi have issued an update which removes all the pops and crackles on the overrun....? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed on the German forums sometime back. Has is resolved the sluggish gear changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any update done so far. Last time I was in Audi they were showing no update available.
> 
> I really want a fix to the slow gearchange but don't really want to lose the dynamic mode crackles :?
Click to expand...

Are the vehicles setup to carry out automatic updates? Or is this something that existing owners, such as you and I, can deliberately choose NOT to update? 
.


----------



## bainsyboy

By sluggish, do you mean when in dynamic it sounds like you're revving the guts out of the car in between gears?


----------



## Omychron

Madboynutter said:


> Are the vehicles setup to carry out automatic updates? Or is this something that existing owners, such as you and I, can deliberately choose NOT to update?


Updates only performed at dealers.
Tell em to keep their hands off if you don't want them. :wink:


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> By sluggish, do you mean when in dynamic it sounds like you're revving the guts out of the car in between gears?


In all modes, comfort, auto, dynamic.

Manual mode gear changes via the paddles/shifter. Click to change up and the change is quick and instant if you are requesting at least 20% or so power. Drive on a lighter throttle, such as just in normal traffic and you click - wait an age, then get a sluggish and slurred change.

I want click-instant change no matter how I am driving :?


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks for the information... I have never really used the paddles so haven't noticed it. What I have noticed and am not that impressed with is when in dynamic it seems to only change up at the very last minute and seems to be revving the do dahs out the engine.


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Many thanks for the information... I have never really used the paddles so haven't noticed it. What I have noticed and am not that impressed with is when in dynamic it seems to only change up at the very last minute and seems to be revving the do dahs out the engine.


That will be nothing to do with Dynamic, that's the S-tronic in sport mode.

When you select Dynamic it puts the gearbox into sport for you, you can put the gearbox back into standard mode with a single pull back on the selector lever.

In dynamic there are some subtle differences - the idle speed is higher and the manual shift point restrictions are higher.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers powerplay... Do you think I should read the manual?


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers powerplay... Do you think I should read the manual?


Depends - on if no one on here or Bookface provide the answer first - manual is a last resort :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Clearly yet another instance of someone who's in the 'LOVE IT' category... Copying my racing wing spoiler upgrade apparently:









.


----------



## Quizzical

This is a fun thread, but is in danger of becoming a little too serious, what with all this talk of performance curves and software updates. I have done a few mods myself - you should see the look on my clients' faces when I pick them up at the airport in this...


----------



## Madboynutter

Quizzical said:


> This is a fun thread, but is in danger of becoming a little too serious, what with all this talk of performance curves and software updates. I have done a few mods myself - you should see the look on my clients' faces when I pick them up at the airport in this...


You and I are going to need to have words regarding your plagiarizing my designs... just sayin' :wink:

That said, clearly I'm seriously going to need to try harder if I'm to compete with the likes of these beauties:


----------



## bainsyboy

I've found this gem, just in case you have to pick up a wealthy Sheikh and his entourage


----------



## Toshiba

Madboynutter said:


> Clearly yet another instance of someone who's in the 'LOVE IT' category... Copying my racing wing spoiler upgrade apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have that colour on an RS, riviera blue.. the wife HATES it.


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly yet another instance of someone who's in the 'LOVE IT' category... Copying my racing wing spoiler upgrade apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that colour on an RS, riviera blue.. the wife HATES it.
Click to expand...

On the plus side you wouldn't lose it in a car park :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

and i don't have to worry about sharing...


----------



## EvilTed

Dead thread. Shame. I wanted an update.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

"me is going to fit a UV lite under ma TTRS innit"


----------



## Madboynutter

EvilTed said:


> Dead thread. Shame. I wanted an update.


Not dead... I simply thought everyone had lost interest as posting stopped... or run out of insults :wink:

Watch this space


----------



## EvilTed

Madboynutter said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead thread. Shame. I wanted an update.
> 
> 
> 
> Not dead... I simply thought everyone had lost interest as posting stopped... or run out of insults :wink:
> 
> Watch this space
Click to expand...

Dunno about everyone else but I'd like to see how it's going.


----------



## kmpowell

EvilTed said:


> Dunno about everyone else but I'd like to see how it's going.


Ditto, I could do with a laugh.


----------



## powerplay

Still curious also, mostly from a tuning perspective, given APR are close to releasing their own map soon which seems to have had brilliant results with their RS3 test car.


----------



## Madboynutter

kmpowell said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about everyone else but I'd like to see how it's going.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ditto, I could do with a laugh.*
Click to expand...

Awwwww, I missed you guys and gals!


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #29*










.


----------



## TerryCTR

The wrap must be complete by now? Where's the images of that


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #30*

Final panel to be wrapped on Wednesday, ready for affixing the racing wing... Then 10 coats of Ceramic Pro-9H on Thursday, Friday and over the weekend... won't be long now until the car is finished 










.


----------



## Shug750S

kmpowell said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about everyone else but I'd like to see how it's going.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I could do with a laugh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #31*










.


----------



## data1of9

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which air intake is that? It doesn't look like either the standard RS or Audi Sport intake - unless the wrap is playing a number on my eyes.


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm not sure.. But what with the air intake and other bits and bobs, it's knocked about 51 grand off of the value of the car


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> I'm not sure.. But what with the air intake and other bits and bobs, it's knocked about 51 grand off of the value of the car


----------



## Madboynutter

data1of9 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Which air intake is that? It doesn't look like either the standard RS or Audi Sport intake - unless the wrap is playing a number on my eyes.
Click to expand...

I'll take some better photos once I personally have access to the car... These don't show the detail very well, for example all of the front spoiler, the trims and the flicks are all in high gloss black carbon fibre but in the photo they look like solid black plastic


----------



## Quizzical




----------



## Shug750S

Quizzical said:


> View attachment 1


To tie a soft toy to the front of the car, like bin trucks often have :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.


I thought that was a cruise ship company. :roll:


----------



## Omychron

This thread is hilarious. Never knew there were so many ways to laugh at someone else's tastes! :lol: 
Keep at it, car'll look awesome!


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was a cruise ship company. :roll:
Click to expand...

Maybe you're not so wrong, it's gonna be a James Bond Lotus-style submersible and those are the starboard stabilizing fins :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Quizzical said:


>


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was a cruise ship company. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you're not so wrong, it's gonna be a James Bond Lotus-style submersible and those are the starboard stabilizing fins :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha! Those starboard stabilizing fins are nothing! Wait until you see the stern stabilizing fin! :wink:

It also functions as a drinks bar when the vehicle is docked. 

It's being fitted today...










.


----------



## Rev

They're called canards.


----------



## Madboynutter

Rev said:


> They're called canards.


Bingo!










For those who aren't in the know:

*"Bumper canards are small wings attached to the front spoiler of a car for the purposes of modifying the aerodynamic characteristics of the car in a modest way.

The most common use of bumper canards is to increase front downforce on cars where the balance of traction is considered to be unfavourably biased towards the rear wheels. The bumper canards, once installed, provide additional downforce at the front of the vehicle, adjusting the balance of traction and thus improving the handling characteristics of the car."*

As per used in motorsport racing:










.


----------



## Shug750S

Madboynutter said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're called canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who aren't in the know:
> 
> *"Bumper canards are small wings attached to the front spoiler of a car for the purposes of modifying the aerodynamic characteristics of the car in a modest way.
> 
> The most common use of bumper canards is to increase front downforce on cars where the balance of traction is considered to be unfavourably biased towards the rear wheels. The bumper canards, once installed, provide additional downforce at the front of the vehicle, adjusting the balance of traction and thus improving the handling characteristics of the car."*
> 
> As per used in motorsport racing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They will come in handy during high speed manoeuvres round LHR T5 car park when picking customers up at the airport. :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're called canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who aren't in the know:
> 
> *"Bumper canards are small wings attached to the front spoiler of a car for the purposes of modifying the aerodynamic characteristics of the car in a modest way.
> 
> The most common use of bumper canards is to increase front downforce on cars where the balance of traction is considered to be unfavourably biased towards the rear wheels. The bumper canards, once installed, provide additional downforce at the front of the vehicle, adjusting the balance of traction and thus improving the handling characteristics of the car."*
> 
> As per used in motorsport racing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will come in handy during high speed manoeuvres round LHR T5 car park when picking customers up at the airport. :lol:
Click to expand...

Precisely!

The same also applies when traversing the McDonald's Drive-Thru, and beating someone else to a parking space at TESCO!


----------



## ZephyR2

Madboynutter said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're called canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
Click to expand...

That's what I said. I just put a different inflection on it.  


ZephyR2 said:


> *I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.*


Do try and keep up.


----------



## Madboynutter

ZephyR2 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're called canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I said. I just put a different inflection on it.
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe they're there to make it look 'kin 'ard.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do try and keep up.
Click to expand...

Sorry, your post got buried amongst all the highly entertaining posts with pictures etc... :wink:

I see what you did there... 

Suffice to say spot on in both departments!










.


----------



## BlueMagic

I think you're all giving the OP too much stick here . . . .

I am not a fan of the wrap but the rest of the car is ok - I like the carbon a lot.

If someone is going to share what they're doing - should they really get this much stick.

Each to their own I'd say.


----------



## Shug750S

BlueMagic said:


> I think you're all giving the OP too much stick here . . . .
> 
> I am not a fan of the wrap but the rest of the car is ok - I like the carbon a lot.
> 
> If someone is going to share what they're doing - should they really get this much stick.
> 
> Each to their own I'd say.


Thought he was enjoying the banter.

Disappeared in a hissy fit when everyone stopped playing, but back now and all good


----------



## Madboynutter

BlueMagic said:


> I think you're all giving the OP too much stick here . . . .
> 
> I am not a fan of the wrap but the rest of the car is ok - I like the carbon a lot.
> 
> If someone is going to share what they're doing - should they really get this much stick.
> 
> Each to their own I'd say.


Thanks for the support. But it's OK... I like a bit of stick: :wink:










Although, positive feedback (if there is any) is also welcome too!


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Thought he was enjoying the banter.
> 
> Disappeared in a hissy fit when everyone stopped playing, but back now and all good


----------



## powerplay

Shug750S said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're called canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> For those who aren't in the know:
> 
> *"Bumper canards are small wings attached to the front spoiler of a car for the purposes of modifying the aerodynamic characteristics of the car in a modest way.
> 
> The most common use of bumper canards is to increase front downforce on cars where the balance of traction is considered to be unfavourably biased towards the rear wheels. The bumper canards, once installed, provide additional downforce at the front of the vehicle, adjusting the balance of traction and thus improving the handling characteristics of the car."*
> 
> As per used in motorsport racing:
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will come in handy during high speed manoeuvres round LHR T5 car park when picking a customer up at the airport. :lol:
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will come in handy during high speed manoeuvres round LHR T5 car park when picking a customer up at the airport. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya
Click to expand...

Spot on









.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*

20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC: 










.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> .


Very nice. Do you know the weight in KG?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Do you know the weight in KG?
Click to expand...

8 KG


----------



## tt3600

When's the Yanni video coming?


----------



## Madboynutter

tt3600 said:


> When's the Yanni video coming?


----------



## Shug750S

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So, crocodile skin or gold pinstripe on these?


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, crocodile skin and gold pinstripe on these?
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #33*

SMOKED MATRIXED OLED TAIL LIGHTS: 










.


----------



## bezza

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Any photos of those wheels on the car?


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #34*

Photo of wheels on the car as requested :wink:










.


----------



## deeve

You going to put tyres on those rims or run it on railway tracks?


----------



## BauhauTTS

BauhauTTS said:


> If possible, would you mind asking the company performing your wrap to take some photos of the rear bumper straight on and measure the mounting points?
> 
> The reason for asking is that (assuming TTS and TTRS are the same for mounting) I would like to add a hidden hitch to my TTS. A company in the US - Torklift - has one for the Golf R. They can't say whether it would fit the TT/TTS/TTRS without having one to check out.


Did they have an opportunity to make the measurements, perchance?


----------



## Madboynutter

BauhauTTS said:


> Did they have an opportunity to make the measurements, perchance?


Unfortunately not. The bumper had already gone back on... Sorry about that :? 
.
.


deeve said:


> You going to put tyres on those rims or run it on railway tracks?












.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #35*

Not long now... 










.


----------



## Shug750S

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #35*
> 
> Not long now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hope so or it'll be needing an MOT before you ever get it on the road...


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #35*
> 
> Not long now...
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope so or it'll be needing an MOT before you ever get it on the road...*
Click to expand...

Love it!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Number86

Sweet jesus h christ.

Just because you can modify a car, doesn't mean you should, and just because carbon fibre is expensive doesn't stop making it tacky if applied needlessly.

I'll give you an example... Platinum. Very expensive, but what sort of dick would you look like if you covered your teeth in it?


----------



## Rumney

Number86 said:


> Sweet jesus h christ.
> 
> Just because you can modify a car, doesn't mean you should, and just because carbon fibre is expensive doesn't stop making it tacky if applied needlessly.
> 
> I'll give you an example... Platinum. Very expensive, but what sort of dick would you look like if you covered your teeth in it?


Go for it Madboynutter - it's definately not for me but I greatly admire your balls


----------



## ROBH49

Rumney said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet jesus h christ.
> 
> Just because you can modify a car, doesn't mean you should, and just because carbon fibre is expensive doesn't stop making it tacky if applied needlessly.
> 
> I'll give you an example... Platinum. Very expensive, but what sort of dick would you look like if you covered your teeth in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it Madboynutter - it's definately not for me but I greatly admire your balls :roll:
Click to expand...

+1 here, he must have some massive testis. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Rumney said:


> Go for it Madboynutter - it's definately not for me but I greatly admire your balls





ROBH49 said:


> +1 here, he must have some massive testis. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Madboynutter said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it Madboynutter - it's definately not for me but I greatly admire your balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 here, he must have some massive testis. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LMFAO :lol: :lol: its good to see that you've got a good sense of humour dude.


----------



## kmpowell

What I'm struggling with is who is this car aimed at, and why...

You've said it's being used as a promotional car for your business, but what sort of business needs/requires/wants a turd like this to represent their business?!? The only people who I can see liking it are the "init bruv" demography, but surely they aren't your target audience.

Also I fully suspect you are writing down/off the 'costs' into your business books, but it does beg the question why you didn't just buy an R8 for better impact?!? You've spent so much on Carbon etc, you could have probably picked up a new shape R8 for similar money and still have an asset at the end.

Perhaps you have purposely tried to make it look as shit as possible, as a kind of a reverse PR strategy?!?

:?


----------



## Madboynutter

kmpowell said:


> What I'm struggling with is who is this car aimed at, and why...
> 
> You've said it's being used as a promotional car for your business, but what sort of business needs/requires/wants a turd like this to represent their business?!? The only people who I can see liking it are the "init bruv" demography, but surely they aren't your target audience.
> 
> Also I fully suspect you are writing down/off the 'costs' into your business books, but it does beg the question why you didn't just buy an R8 for better impact?!? You've spent so much on Carbon etc, you could have probably picked up a new shape R8 for similar money and still have an asset at the end.
> 
> Perhaps you have purposely tried to make it look as shit as possible, as a kind of a reverse PR strategy?!?
> 
> :?


----------



## Rumney

kmpowell said:


> What I'm struggling with is who is this car aimed at, and why...
> 
> You've said it's being used as a promotional car for your business, but what sort of business needs/requires/wants a turd like this to represent their business?!? The only people who I can see liking it are the "init bruv" demography, but surely they aren't your target audience.
> 
> Also I fully suspect you are writing down/off the 'costs' into your business books, but it does beg the question why you didn't just buy an R8 for better impact?!? You've spent so much on Carbon etc, you could have probably picked up a new shape R8 for similar money and still have an asset at the end.
> 
> Perhaps you have purposely tried to make it look as shit as possible, as a kind of a reverse PR strategy?!?
> 
> :?


Because he wants to and he can - it's not for anyone else judge. As for suggesting a tax write down - really!! Just enjoy the ride of this epic, if slightly disturbing story.

Madboynutter- go for it you maniac


----------



## kmpowell

Madboynutter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm struggling with is who is this car aimed at, and why...
> 
> You've said it's being used as a promotional car for your business, but what sort of business needs/requires/wants a turd like this to represent their business?!? The only people who I can see liking it are the "init bruv" demography, but surely they aren't your target audience.
> 
> Also I fully suspect you are writing down/off the 'costs' into your business books, but it does beg the question why you didn't just buy an R8 for better impact?!? You've spent so much on Carbon etc, you could have probably picked up a new shape R8 for similar money and still have an asset at the end.
> 
> Perhaps you have purposely tried to make it look as shit as possible, as a kind of a reverse PR strategy?!?
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

Yes, I do.


----------



## TerryCTR

Of course it's to judge if you create a public thread on a forum. People will have views.

I'll have changed cars again no doubt by the time this is finally revealed, good or bad I want to see the finished article


----------



## Shug750S

Was in Dubai a few weeks ago.

Some really tasteful custom cars there too. Mirrored Bentleys and Lambos, some really dodgy hummers' with wheels the size of the London Eye (almost), loads of gash mods.

This would be pretty understated there :roll:


----------



## bhoy78

Starting to wonder if you just bought an alloy and a front bumper 

What's keeping the finished article?

I applaud your mad nutterness and your patience 8)


----------



## Rapture

Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #34*
> 
> Photo of wheels on the car as requested :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi Madboy, Nice choice on the wheels. I believe those are 9X20 with an ET37? It's hard to tell from the picture, but how flush are both the front and the rear rim with the body? The TT's are a bit narrower in the back, and am curious as I am shopping for wheels. Is there any "poke" in the front at all?

Thanks,


----------



## Madboynutter

Number86 said:


> Sweet jesus h christ.
> 
> Just because you can modify a car, doesn't mean you should, and just because carbon fibre is expensive doesn't stop making it tacky if applied needlessly.
> 
> *I'll give you an example... Platinum. Very expensive, but what sort of dick would you look like if you covered your teeth in it?*


----------



## Madboynutter

kmpowell said:


> Yes, I do.


Well perhaps this might be more up your alley?:


----------



## bainsyboy

Here's another


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> Of course it's to judge if you create a public thread on a forum. People will have views.
> 
> I'll have changed cars again no doubt by the time this is finally revealed, good or bad I want to see the finished article


To comment yet absolutely but to judge..... some of the feedback is frankly insulting and unnecessary. I think Madboynutter is well named but you have to admit he is obviously a bit of a one off.

I just think we need to keep it civil and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Madboynutter

Rapture said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #34*
> 
> Photo of wheels on the car as requested :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madboy, Nice choice on the wheels. I believe those are 9X20 with an ET37? It's hard to tell from the picture, but how flush are both the front and the rear rim with the body? The TT's are a bit narrower in the back, and am curious as I am shopping for wheels. Is there any "poke" in the front at all?
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

I will have to answer this after I receive delivery of the car and can check this for you in person. Remind me at the appropriate time in case I forget :wink:


----------



## Andy1a2b

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #5:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice, do yo mind saying who supplied the carbon fibre seat parts?


----------



## Madboynutter

Andy1a2b said:


> Very nice, do yo mind saying who supplied the carbon fibre seat parts?


These were done as an extra by ABT further to the TT RS-R package. Not all the carbon was, some was bespoke.

Here's some further shots of the seating before it was fitted into the vehicle:


----------



## Andy1a2b

Madboynutter said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, do yo mind saying who supplied the carbon fibre seat parts?
> 
> 
> 
> These were done as an extra by ABT further to the TT RS-R package. Not all the carbon was, some was bespoke.
> 
> Here's some further shots of the seating before it was fitted into the vehicle:
Click to expand...

Very nice pieces, thanks for the info, will check out ABT.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW *

Petrol Cap :wink:










.


----------



## Number86

Hats off mate. You take the abuse like a champ.

For my own sanity though, I'd be very interested to understand your thought process on this build. Why the big wing etc, you're not doing nascar?


----------



## Dash

kmpowell said:


> What I'm struggling with is who is this car aimed at, and why...
> 
> You've said it's being used as a promotional car for your business, but what sort of business needs/requires/wants a turd like this to represent their business?!? The only people who I can see liking it are the "init bruv" demography, but surely they aren't your target audience.
> 
> Also I fully suspect you are writing down/off the 'costs' into your business books, but it does beg the question why you didn't just buy an R8 for better impact?!? You've spent so much on Carbon etc, you could have probably picked up a new shape R8 for similar money and still have an asset at the end.
> 
> Perhaps you have purposely tried to make it look as shit as possible, as a kind of a reverse PR strategy?!?
> 
> :?


Well check his accounts on companies house, probably tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Madboynutter

Dash said:


> Well check his accounts on companies house, probably tells you all you need to know.


And how would that do anything exactly? :lol:

It's a new limited company that's currently trading as dormant whilst we finish the massive project that is constructing our new audiovisual demonstration and experience centre... So it won't tell you a damn thing.

It also won't tell you anything about the family property business that was founded in 1912 nor any of the audiovisual business that I carried out whilst operating as a sole trader for over 25 years, where in fact I only very recently decided to change to running the business as a limited company.

But please by all means carry on :roll: 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

*MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW *

Wing Mirrors :wink:


----------



## Madboynutter




----------



## Madboynutter




----------



## bainsyboy

Wow... You've taken an already good looking car and taken it to the next level.... I think you should forget the av trade and get yourself in to car designing... The fuel cap is like totally out of this world and I am loving the lipstick effect ttrs wording on it.
If I were a Sheikh coming over with just hand luggage, to purchase me dolby surround sound I would love to be picked up at the airport in your creation.
I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the completed car due in 2037.


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Wow... You've taken an already good looking car and taken it to the next level.... I think you should forget the av trade and get yourself in to car designing... The fuel cap is like totally out of this world and I am loving the lipstick effect ttrs wording on it.
> If I were a Sheikh coming over with just hand luggage, to purchase me dolby surround sound I would love to be picked up at the airport in your creation.
> I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the completed car due in 2037.


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> If I were a Sheikh coming over with just hand luggage, to purchase me dolby surround sound I would love to be picked up at the airport in your creation.


Let's see how confident you are in your perspective shall we?

I will bet you £10,000 cash that the very first client collected from the airport in the vehicle not only failed 'to get a taxi out of embarrassment', but's totally blown away by it, nothing but complimentary, and ends up returning for a second visit stating the intention to purchase one of our top end AV systems.

Consider this a legally binding contract.

So what do you say?


----------



## Shug750S

When are you expecting to collect the car?

Will be interested to see how you like the performance as well as the looks on the road.


----------



## bainsyboy

Madboynutter said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a Sheikh coming over with just hand luggage, to purchase me dolby surround sound I would love to be picked up at the airport in your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how confident you are in your perspective shall we?
> 
> I will bet you £10,000 cash that the very first client collected from the airport in the vehicle not only failed 'to get a taxi out of embarrassment', but's totally blown away by it, nothing but complimentary, and ends up returning for a second visit stating the intention to purchase one of our top end AV systems.
> 
> Consider this a legally binding contract.
> 
> So what do you say?
Click to expand...

I say you're bonging the pot that's what I say.


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a Sheikh coming over with just hand luggage, to purchase me dolby surround sound I would love to be picked up at the airport in your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how confident you are in your perspective shall we?
> 
> I will bet you £10,000 cash that *the very first client collected from the airport in the vehicle not only failed 'to get a taxi out of embarrassment', but's totally blown away by it, nothing but complimentary, and ends up returning for a second visit stating the intention to purchase one of our top end AV systems*.
> 
> Consider this a legally binding contract.
> 
> So what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say you're bonging the pot that's what I say.
Click to expand...

Well sucks to be you and I wouldn't try a career in marketing...

...because I received delivery of the car last Friday and this ^^^^ already happened 

The gentleman flew in from Hungary on Saturday, is coming for a return visit tomorrow, and has contracted our services with respect to building a dedicated home cinema incorporating one of our top end AV systems.

But please, by all means carry on. Your posts are highly entertaining.


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> When are you expecting to collect the car?


Delivered last Friday 



Shug750S said:


> Will be interested to see how you like the performance as well as the looks on the road.


It's awesome 

Will be posting photos later


----------



## bainsyboy

Busy weekend pimping then?


----------



## TerryCTR

bainsyboy said:


> Busy weekend pimping then?


Are you not in your own words bringing the forum and tt ownership down with the continued 'childish' comments was I think how you put it :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

TerryCTR said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy weekend pimping then?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not in your own words bringing the forum and tt ownership down with the continued 'childish' comments was I think how you put it :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes you could say that... But considering the pics in my view look fake, then fair game... Just out of curiosity mad boy why did go for the mk2 door trim.. Is it the foot plate that they call it?


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Yes you could say that... But considering *the pics in my view look fake*, then fair game...


----------



## EvilTed

Yeah! This is Fake Car News!
Send for the Trumpinator, he'll root out the wrongdoers and make them build a wall....or whatever it is he does to people these days. Is the default now to threaten Nuclear action?

P.S. This is clearly not fake. Complete lunacy, yes. Fake, no.


----------



## Madboynutter

EvilTed said:


> Yeah! This is Fake Car News!
> Send for the Trumpinator, he'll root out the wrongdoers and make them build a wall....or whatever it is he does to people these days. Is the default now to threaten Nuclear action?
> 
> P.S. This is clearly not fake. Complete lunacy, yes. Fake, no.


Absolutely correct. The madness is indubitably real!

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

.


----------



## outdoor stevie

Hey Madboy I have no idea why some of the members on here have been so childish and immature over your build process I feel it's important to let you know that most folk are completely with you on the right that you have to do whatever you like to your car when ever you want to do it. I am sure you work hard to earn your money and as such you can spend it any way you want and starting your own build thread so that people can see the range of items you are fitting is brave and a splendid thing to do so please keep going and don't let the minority get you down the trolls are everywhere nowadays and all they can do is be negative and derisory.

I'm looking forward to more pictures and your reports on the finished build so get stuck in lad as there are a lot of folk who are reading your thread.

I wouldn't have the gold on my car but this is not mine and you can do it if you want to as variety is the spice of life!

Stevie


----------



## Madboynutter

*CLICK TO ENLARGE:*


----------



## Madboynutter

*CLICK TO ENLARGE:*


----------



## Madboynutter

*CLICK TO ENLARGE:*










*CLICK TO ENLARGE:*


----------



## ZephyR2

At least its completely theft proof. No one's going to nick a car that stands out like that. :lol:


----------



## Rev

Not sure about the wrap, but doesn't look as garish as I thought it would 
Without the wrap (and maybe the spoiler and RS-R decals) I think I'd really like it 8)


----------



## powerplay

Wowsers, that look pretty cool - and expensive :lol:

I'd prefer the oem spoiler and personally the pink decals I'd prefer gold, but it certainly smacks you in the chops!


----------



## kmpowell




----------



## ross_t_boss

That's so clean looking I'd almost say it was rendered!

Interesting, certainly see the branding element in there you've been banging on about, appreciate why you didn't - but if you had left out the gold and pink and I think the crocodile skin wrap would be pretty awesome, in a weird stealth-but-not way.

Any vids of it, or will it be a bit more of a marketing show pony? Kinda intrigued to see what an AV set-up looks like from your company, I met a bloke on the train a while back that does the high-end custom stuff for a living, some rather quirky stuff but well executed I had to admit. I think my fav was the coffee table that was like a giant ipad, all custom and cost about the same cost as your car, so I don't doubt there's some money to be made in that market...


----------



## Shug750S

ZephyR2 said:


> At least its completely theft proof. No one's going to nick a car that stands out like that. :lol:


Guess it could be unwrapped a lot quicker than a normal respray though, and would then sail past any police cars looking for it :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Just zoomed on the first picture. I think that looks rather good.

Going to be fun keeping that leather clean :wink:

When's the yiannimize video coming? l can see this one getting a fair few hits as that leather is unique


----------



## bhoy78

Certainly unique, enjoy 8)


----------



## Madboynutter

ross_t_boss said:



> Kinda intrigued to see what an AV set-up looks like from your company...


Well since you asked, here you go:


----------



## Madboynutter

ross_t_boss said:


> That's so clean looking I'd almost say it was rendered!


I have a nice camera :wink:



ross_t_boss said:


> Any vids of it, or will it be a bit more of a marketing show pony?





tt3600 said:


> Just zoomed on the first picture. I think that looks rather good.
> 
> Going to be fun keeping that leather clean :wink:
> 
> When's the yiannimize video coming? l can see this one getting a fair few hits as that leather is unique


It looks like there is going to be videos by both Yiannimize and also ABT.

I will very shortly be paying Yiannimize a visit for filming the end of their video.

The wrap (both Crocodile Skin and Gold Chrome) are ludicrously easy to clean and maintain because everything been finished with 10 coats of Ceramic PRO


----------



## ROBH49

I love it dude, looks epic and a big hats off to you, take no notice of the hatters on this forum.

Could you please take a photo of the arse end so that I can see how mean it looks. :wink: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

ROBH49 said:


> take no notice of the hatters on this forum.


----------



## Omychron

Very unique design, you certainly managed to make it stand out! Bet you see a lot of cellphones pointed at you when in traffic! 



bainsyboy said:


> Yes you could say that... But *considering the pics in my view look fake*, then fair game...


This is indeed an obvious fake! Feel as stupid as you sound yet?


----------



## bainsyboy

No not really as it looks a pile of shite in my and many others eyes.


----------



## powerplay

Need a walk-around vid, startup, revs, POV vid etc ASAP


----------



## ROBH49

kmpowell said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take no notice of the hatters on this forum.
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing out the typo kmpowell.


----------



## Delta4

Madboynutter said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda intrigued to see what an AV set-up looks like from your company...
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you asked, here you go:
Click to expand...

Nice very nice indeed


----------



## Madboynutter

Off to YIANNIMIZE tomorrow for a spot of filming...


----------



## Mark Pred

ZephyR2 said:


> At least its completely theft proof. No one's going to nick a car that stands out like that. :lol:


The Police will, if that number plate ventures onto a public road. Police seem to be clamping down in illegal plates, especially in London. I saw a Merc pulled for it along the Eutson Road last week. As I walked past I could hear the driver feigning ignorance. As to the finished article, if he'd not put that stupid wing in the back, removed the garish graphics and the foreskin wrap, it would actually look pretty good, else... OK... it does put a smile on your face, so fair play I guess :lol:


----------



## Number86

I wouldn't buy anything from a company that has a car like that.


----------



## Madboynutter

Mark Pred said:


> if he'd not put that stupid wing in the back, removed the garish graphics and the foreskin wrap, it would actually look pretty good, else...





Number86 said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from a company that has a car like that.


----------



## daddow

bainsyboy said:


> No not really as it looks a pile of shite in my and many others eyes.


So you need the 'many others' to substantiate your opinions , most of us stand by our own knowledge/opinion, I guess you are a popular guy down the pub.


----------



## bainsyboy

Most definitely I am and the only people that seem to like this rs are on here.. Most people (even up the pub) have laughed at the car, most have said its trashy, but hey what would we know, as long as mad boy likes it, that's all the matters... I personally would be embarrassed if I were being picked up from the airport in it and would ask to be dropped off a few streets away from my local.

PS you gotta love the Google images


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Most definitely I am and *the only people that seem to like this rs are on here*.. Most people (even up the pub) have laughed at the car, most have said its trashy, but hey what would we know, as long as mad boy likes it, that's all the matters... I personally would be embarrassed if I were being picked up from the airport in it and would ask to be dropped off a few streets away from my local.
> 
> PS you gotta love the Google images


Actually you've got that backwards... The only people that do NOT like this RS are on here. :wink:

You were wrong about the airport pickup reaction and suffice to say you are wrong about this; and with the utmost respect you and 'your friends' represent the very distinct statistical minority.

Also, you appear to be under the delusion that I care about what you or 'your friends' think? 

But please by all means carry on, your posts are highly entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Wowsers, that look pretty cool - and expensive :lol:





powerplay said:


> Need a walk-around vid, startup, revs, POV vid etc ASAP


Videos and additional photos are on the way :wink:

Question for you sir... Between MPC TUNING and APR TUNING UK, who do you think will be able to most greatly increase the performance of this vehicle yet even further, whilst not compromising the life of the car?

Currently it's sporting circa 520 HP and 603 NM Torque.

Thoughts?


----------



## bainsyboy

No probs... It's not going down too well on a Facebook page either.... Some one asked if you had purchased it from Ali G


----------



## DonM

MadboyNutter - well done getting the car you want. Probably a bit too much for me (I don't even want the standard spoiler)but it's your baby... Having looked at all Koimlg's posts (I liked the look of her car when it was for sale) I noticed a tight little cabal of what I can only describe as bullies and the same seems to happen on your thread. I've enjoyed the way you handle them.

Bainsyboy - how did you approach your friends in the pub... _"Guys, there's a dude on the internet with a car I don't like and I keep telling him exactly that. I'm desperate for affirmation so please can you tell me you think the same"_ Come on...


----------



## bainsyboy

Nah I just simply asked them "what do you think of this" most of them asked wtf it was, and as mentioned earlier I haven't found one person that has liked it. But many thanks for asking


----------



## TFP

But isn't the idea of his car to promote his business?

And someone has shared photos of the car down the pub? Even posted pics on facebook?

So I'd say it's promoting the business rather well.


----------



## bainsyboy

Exactly


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> No probs... It's not going down too well on a Facebook page either.... Some one asked if you had purchased it from Ali G


I don't normally respond to troll-bait, but in this instance I just could not resist!

Yes, I know you and/or one of your friends posted that... Congratulations... And your point is, what exactly? :lol:

Again, you appear to be deluded that I care what you think or post? Would you like to know why it is that I don't? :wink:

Firstly, I have a marketing degree plus decades of professional marketing experience, which includes having served on the board of more than one company as marketing director... and your professional marketing qualifications are precisely what exactly? 

Secondly, do you really think I would invest this much money into a corporate branded custom vehicle completely blind? Seriously? Before work even began on this vehicle we carried out an extensive European-wide market research and test marketing, so I already knew what would be the actual public opinion and efficacy with respect to market penetration and spread, and not what 'bainsyboy' says it is. So, I already knew all of this before the build even commenced 

So you will have to please excuse me if I don't pay much attention to what 'bainsyboy' has to say or what he has his friends post on facebook 

But what's so hilariously funny here is that you fail to realize all the decent folks on here see you for exactly what you are. Your posts are childish and your attempts to undermine pathetic. There is only one 'embarrassment' here and that is you. So I would quit while you are behind if I were you, or else you will only embarrass yourself even further. You are not kidding anyone, least of all me. But please by all means carry on posting, because you are so highly entertaining!

The funniest thing you've done so far is to post that the photos are fake. Absolutely hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let's see if you can top that level of stupidity shall we? :roll:

But just so you know, just in case it hasn't sunk in yet, with respect to whatever you have to say:


----------



## Madboynutter

Madboynutter said:


> Let's see if you can top that level of stupidity shall we? :roll:





TFP said:


> But isn't the idea of his car to promote his business?
> 
> And someone has shared photos of the car down the pub? Even posted pics on facebook?
> 
> So I'd say it's promoting the business rather well.





bainsyboy said:


> Exactly


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowsers, that look pretty cool - and expensive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a walk-around vid, startup, revs, POV vid etc ASAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Videos and additional photos are on the way :wink:
> 
> Question for you sir... Between MPC TUNING and APR TUNING UK, who do you think will be able to most greatly increase the performance of this vehicle yet even further, whilst not compromising the life of the car?
> 
> Currently it's sporting circa 520 HP and 603 NM Torque.
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

You had the ABT map - was it map only or did you have anything else done eg intercooler/downpipe?

From my own research I would say either MRC, APR or Custom Code will offer better gains, the one you've gone for seems very low on the torque numbers - and torque is where it's at. MRC's earlier results showed torque around 670-680nm. Of course dyno numbers on their own mean diddly squat, what matters is the before/after on the same dyno, and ignoring the actual numbers, I've seen much better gains.

APR are yet to release their software for the TTRS/RS3 - I suspect it won't be too long as they've posted some impressive test results, hoping for early next year and am holding off on getting mine done as I have an APR dealer not too far away. *If* they deliver like they did for the mk2 then I suspect APR's will be the strongest map out there. Time will tell.


----------



## redfour

> Before work even began on this vehicle we carried out an extensive European-wide market research and test marketing, so I already knew what would be the actual public opinion and efficacy with respect to market penetration and spread...


Wow, that's pretty impressive! Can you elaborate on exactly what your research consisted of? I'd love to know how you arrived at the end product. Thx


----------



## bainsyboy

You should take this lot to court and sue them 
http://www.zonectrl.com/


----------



## bainsyboy

You're the one biting sunshine.. As mentioned before, I said that I thought the car was fake because the footplate was from the mk2 rs and I couldn't fathom out why you would rip out the footplate from the mk3 and replace it with the one from the mk2 and also the fact that someone had called you out over your companies (you got all shitty with them as well lol)

Good luck with your rs though


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> You're the one biting sunshine.. As mentioned before, I said that I thought the car was fake because the footplate was from the mk2 rs and I couldn't fathom out why you would rip out the footplate from the mk3 and replace it with the one from the mk2 and also the fact that someone had called you out over your companies (you got all shitty with them as well lol)
> 
> Good luck with your rs though


Like I already said, the footplate is a bespoke custom plate by ABT. So I guess they have used the MK2 plate. So what? So you really are that stupid you thought the car was fake? OMG :lol:

And there's nothing to 'call out' regarding my companies, is there? The more you dig, the bigger hole you dig for yourself, especially in that department. Suffice to say that the authenticity and quality of my work and that of my companies speaks for itself; and with the utmost respect whatever 'Bainsyboy' has to say isn't in any regard going change that :wink:

This isn't me being shitty with you. Trust me, you'd know if I was. You see I have to care about what you think to be shitty with you 

I've simply called you out for what you are and what you have been trying, but spectacularly epic failing to do. So enough with the childishness and pathetic attempts to demean. All you have done and are doing is to embarrass yourself and have made yourself look like a total arse to everyone on here. And you've done that all by yourself, without any assistance from me. You will note that I did keep recommending that you stop, but you just had to carry on, didn't you? You've tried but epic failed to paint me as something I'm not and it's backfired. End of story 

I didn't get shitty with the other guy either. Go and read my posts. I was nothing but professional and civil. Wherein he actually had the balls to apologise to me. Will you? :wink:

.


----------



## bainsyboy

Oh my life, I best quit now then hadn't I, as I don't want to see you get shitty me with me (You're not Tony Soprano are you? )
And I will admit that I would be worried if I purchased a home system from you and it had problems with it as your customer service is top notch.
As for the car I best say that it's the best one I and the world have seen even if Timmy Mallet would think it were Gaudy.

Seeming as we are being so civil towards each other now, I'd be interested, along with the poster above who asked, to know what extensive research you carried out, that suggested you wrap a tt in crocodile skin effect and stick gold coloured vinyl on top.


----------



## brianmcc51

As this thread no longer has any relevance to cars how about you lads set up a new forum to discuss. How about D**ks R Us


----------



## bainsyboy

Well let's hope you get some trade out of them likes then.. Personally though I think you're coming over a bit like Gerald Ratner


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowsers, that look pretty cool - and expensive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a walk-around vid, startup, revs, POV vid etc ASAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Videos and additional photos are on the way :wink:
> 
> Question for you sir... Between MPC TUNING and APR TUNING UK, who do you think will be able to most greatly increase the performance of this vehicle yet even further, whilst not compromising the life of the car?
> 
> Currently it's sporting circa 520 HP and 603 NM Torque.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had the ABT map - was it map only or did you have anything else done eg intercooler/downpipe?
> 
> From my own research I would say either MRC, APR or Custom Code will offer better gains, the one you've gone for seems very low on the torque numbers - and torque is where it's at. MRC's earlier results showed torque around 670-680nm. Of course dyno numbers on their own mean diddly squat, what matters is the before/after on the same dyno, and ignoring the actual numbers, I've seen much better gains.
> 
> APR are yet to release their software for the TTRS/RS3 - I suspect it won't be too long as they've posted some impressive test results, hoping for early next year and am holding off on getting mine done as I have an APR dealer not too far away. *If* they deliver like they did for the mk2 then I suspect APR's will be the strongest map out there. Time will tell.
Click to expand...

OK thanks.

MRC TUNING are only about an hour's drive away so I think I'll pay them a visit and see what they can offer.

With my vehicle it's still the stock downpipe so that's something that could be upgraded right there.

I agree with you that the torque in particular looks like there might be potential for significant further improvement, wherein I am very keen to attain the optimum performance in this particular department :wink:

At least circa 670-680 NM torque would be a circa 10 - 11% further increase. This would make quite a difference regarding performance. 

I will be sure to feedback the details following my visit.

I will aim to visit them sometime next week.


----------



## Madboynutter

Thanks for the enquiries everyone, but sorry to say that the vehicle is not for sale.

But thank you for your interest


----------



## Shug750S

Been following this thread for a while.

Okay mods on the car are not to my personal taste, and I have posted a few negatives too, but only about the car and top marks to the guy for doing what he wants in his way.

He's taken nearly all of the negatives people have posted on the chin but these personal attacks are well below the belt.

Maybe his target audience for the car and products don't match the norm, but he seems to have a decent business and it obviously works for his clients and him as appears to be a top end product. Wish I had a home cinema room like some of the ones on his website.

End of the day his car, his money so good luck fella..


----------



## daddow

Are there no moderators on this site?, I have met some abusive/ignorant idiots in my varied life but the keyboard aggressors here are beyond belief, I just wonder how on earth they have survived in the real world some of us have experienced.


----------



## Ikon66

I've been watching this thread and not happnwith the way it's gone. Don't have time now to clean it up so going to pick it for now then unlock when I've sorted it :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

ok, lets try again, if it goes off topic again its locked for good :roll:

I get that it's not everyone's taste but it's going beyond belief now. If you don't like it and don't believe he has that company then so what, stay away from the topic

Merry Christmas [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## zooks

One thing I like about this forum is that people (mostly) play nice so fair play buddy, not all of it is to my taste but some of it I do like and I get it as a promotional vehicle for your business.

We wouldn't have half the mods out there without mavericks pushing things to the point where opinion divides!


----------



## Madboynutter

Interesting 'moderation' ^^^^ :roll:

On topic content deleted.

Off topic petty taunts and bickering remain.

Fragments of interchanges left without the posts to which they are replying.

Now makes absolutely zero sense.

Oh well, Merry Xmas folks! :lol:

.


----------



## Madboynutter

Number86 said:


> I get the feeling that this whole thread is an attempt at validation...


Nope. Simply decided to share it on here because I thought it might be of interest to some folks, given it's not something that's done very often. And that is all. Nothing more nothing less. :wink:

No validation necessary, as I've always had nothing but absolute confidence in the vehicle from the outset, for the reasons aleady given. The car is absolutely bang on remit. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Aoon_M

The car looks absolutely awesome, the gold is a bit OTT for me though - full matte black would've been perfect. But understandable if you wanted a car for marketing, this car will be plastered over social media, I've already seen a few pictures on the gram.

Why didn't you get the callipers wrapped gold? They look boring in black.

The wheels are absolutely stunning. Any idea how much they cost? Lol, I'm sitting down..


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> The car looks absolutely awesome, the gold is a bit OTT for me though - full matte black would've been perfect. But understandable if you wanted a car for marketing, this car will be plastered over social media, I've already seen a few pictures on the gram.
> 
> Why didn't you get the callipers wrapped gold? They look boring in black.
> 
> The wheels are absolutely stunning. Any idea how much they cost? Lol, I'm sitting down..


The vehicle has ceramic brakes. I didn't want any Audi Sport branding plus I wanted a stealth look for the wheels, hence why I finished the calipers in Satin Black.

The wheels, without the tyres, just the forged alloys, cost £6,000

They weigh only 8 kg each


----------



## Ikon66

Thread locked at OP request


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, OP requested thread to be unlocked.
* Let's keep it all On Topic this time.*
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Optimist ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumney

Absolutely NOT my taste but absolutely LOVE it!!

It's a real eye catcher and therefore a great rolling advertising board for your company (there is no such thing as bad publicity). Even made me look up your website (www.arrow-av.com) so shows the publicity works - love your designs but not sure that I could afford them :?

Love it or loath it - great job Madboynutter - don't let the detractors get you down (not that you do) 

n.b. you have to go all the way back to page 19 on this thread to find your latest photo's - how about a few updates and perhaps a video or two?


----------



## Madboynutter

The latest round of performance upgrades have been completed. A huge thank you to all the folks at MRC TUNING!

The following have been additionally upgraded: TTE625 Turbocharger, Miltek Decat Downpipe 2OE System, NGK Racing Spark Plugs, Air Intake, MTR 850cc Fuel Injectors.

Further to this the vehicle has undergone a STAGE 3 tune and remap.

The resultant performance is now *605 HP* and *870 NM torque* 

The performance is now completely insane and it outperforms the AUDI R8 V10 PLUS

Here's the latest dyno plot:


----------



## Madboynutter

New upgrades and new performance demanded a new wrap :wink:

Almost identical design, now in SILVER CHROME and GLOSS BLACK:


----------



## MClaine55

@madboynutter saw your car vid of Archie giving it a go a while back on YT - rather smart Sir! New wrap is lookin' good 

Hope you are well mate. I miss the "factory" days, and all things AVF. Hope your latest projects are going well

All hail Steinway Lyngdorf!

Kind regards from the Stifler


----------



## Madboynutter

MClaine55 said:


> @madboynutter saw your car vid of Archie giving it a go a while back on YT - rather smart Sir! New wrap is lookin' good
> 
> Hope you are well mate. I miss the "factory" days, and all things AVF. Hope your latest projects are going well
> 
> All hail Steinway Lyngdorf!
> 
> Kind regards from the Stifler


Hello Jez! What a pleasant surprise to bump into you on here! Since we're on a car forum here, not audiovisual, in order to keep things on topic here I've sent you a PM. :wink:


----------



## falconmick

Love the car mate, both performance and appearance. Fastest car I have had was 
stage 1 G7R and that felt fast, would love to experience power of yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerplay

Glad to see the upgrades have produced great results.

New colour scheme is definitely and improvement!

Have been pleased with the MRC results on mine so yours must really be next level fast, hopefully there's more vids to come?


----------



## ross_t_boss

Utterly mental. Must be like a sledgehammer in the back when it comes on boost! Was this the TTE625?

There are options to upgrade the clutch packs to 1000nm, should you ever feel the stock ones aren't holding up to your launches 8)

The chrome wrap tones it down, looks a bit more subtle :wink:


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Glad to see the upgrades have produced great results.
> 
> New colour scheme is definitely and improvement!
> 
> Have been pleased with the MRC results on mine so yours must really be next level fast, hopefully there's more vids to come?


MRC TUNING are awesome and have achieved phenomenal results with my car. 
So I owe you a huge THANK YOU and a drink for introducing me to them! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Regarding the previous colour scheme, all I will say is that unfortunately it is impossible to capture what the car actually looked like in reality either via photo or video because the gold colour in particular and how it behaves under various lighting conditions falls outside of the limited Rec.709 Colour Gamut and standard dynamic range photography luminance dynamics that is applicable to all standard dynamic range photos and video. In other words, it did not look like the disgusting metallic mustard brown colour as it appeared in the photos and videos.

Where another example is Daniel of ABT's TT RS-R vehicle which also in reality looks nothing like it does in the photos or videos, for the same reason, where in that instance it's the particular red colour and characteristics that are impossible to photograph or film with venturing into high dynamic range (HDR). You can see this vehicle in this video: 



 where the car looks very different indeed in the flesh as compared with how it appears in this and all other videos and photographs. Where I know this because I saw this car in person when I visited ABT in Germany.

I never bothered to argue this because at the time there seemed to be little point, but suffice to say the design did actually work in reality, but it just did not photograph or video well for this reason; and I have absolutely no doubt that the genuine naysayers (as opposed to haters and trolls) who saw it in the flesh would have agreed that it looked better in person.

But like I said, given the circumstances at the time there was little point attempting to explain this 

This diagram illustrates just how small a percentage of the visible colour spectrum is applicable to all standard dynamic range photography and video, which uses the Rec.709 colour gamut, as compared with what is the intended future (but not current) target for high dynamic range (HDR) photography and video (current HDR is less than this being DCI-P3) and this is only applicable to the chroma and hence not also for the limitations of luminance dynamic range which also influence appearance:










Those who are curious might like to in person eyeball a sample of AVERY DENNISON CONFORM CHROME GOLD vinyl wrap material and you will see precisely what I am talking about... It doesn't look anything like the photos or videos :wink: 
.


----------



## Madboynutter

ross_t_boss said:


> Utterly mental. Must be like a sledgehammer in the back when it comes on boost! Was this the TTE625?
> 
> There are options to upgrade the clutch packs to 1000nm, should you ever feel the stock ones aren't holding up to your launches 8)
> 
> The chrome wrap tones it down, looks a bit more subtle :wink:


Yes, this is now sporting the TTE625 turbocharger and let's just say you know when it kicks in... You can both hear it and feel it 

When I first experienced it I genuinely thought that the engine was grinding and/or exploding! It takes some getting used to that's for sure! 

Also, the engine and exhaust sound is now completely bonkers. It sounds like The Batmobile on steroids combined with The Hulk farting... Heaven knows what my neighbours think! :lol:

Thanks for the clutch upgrade tip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

.


----------



## leopard

Madboynutter said:


> Regarding the previous colour scheme, all I will say is that unfortunately it is impossible to capture what the car actually looked like in reality either via photo or video because the gold colour in particular and how it behaves under various lighting conditions falls outside of the limited Rec.709 Colour Gamut and standard dynamic range photography luminance dynamics that is applicable to all standard dynamic range photos and video. In other words, it did not look like the disgusting metallic mustard brown colour as it appeared in the photos and videos.
> 
> Where another example is Daniel of ABT's TT RS-R vehicle which also in reality looks nothing like it does in the photos or videos, for the same reason, where in that instance it's the particular red colour and characteristics that are impossible to photograph or film with venturing into high dynamic range (HDR). You can see this vehicle in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> where the car looks very different indeed in the flesh as compared with how it appears in this and all other videos and photographs. Where I know this because I saw this car in person when I visited ABT in Germany.
> 
> I never bothered to argue this because at the time there seemed to be little point, but suffice to say the design did actually work in reality, but it just did not photograph or video well for this reason; and I have absolutely no doubt that the genuine naysayers (as opposed to haters and trolls) who saw it in the flesh would have agreed that it looked better in person.
> 
> But like I said, given the circumstances at the time there was little point attempting to explain this
> 
> This diagram illustrates just how small a percentage of the visible colour spectrum is applicable to all standard dynamic range photography and video, which uses the Rec.709 colour gamut, as compared with what is the intended future (but not current) target for high dynamic range (HDR) photography and video (current HDR is less than this being DCI-P3) and this is only applicable to the chroma and hence not also for the limitations of luminance dynamic range which also influence appearance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are curious might like to in person eyeball a sample of AVERY DENNISON CONFORM CHROME GOLD vinyl wrap material and you will see precisely what I am talking about... It doesn't look anything like the photos or videos :wink:
> .


There's no point in arguing about your chosen colour scheme or giving the forum a lesson in Spectrophotometry as it's purely a subjective topic.I don't like yellow for example,no amount of persuading will change my mind whether it's a bright or mustard tone same for Gold whether it's 9ct or 24ct.

Your idea of something that works in "real life" might be somebody's idea of Dubai special so accept the divide in opinion or don't post if you find the criticism a little too strong.

I feel you've done well with free advertising to promote your business so far under the thin guise of a custom special. So I would consider myself lucky in your shoes that your thread wasn't taken down as a result of advertising spam


----------



## Madboynutter

leopard said:


> There's no point in arguing about your chosen colour scheme. I don't like yellow for example,no amount of persuading will change my mind whether it's a bright or mustard tone same for Gold whether it's 9ct or 24ct.
> 
> Your idea of something that works in "real life" might be somebody's idea of Dubai special so accept the divide in opinion or don't post if you find the criticism a little too strong.
> 
> I feel you've done well with free advertising to promote your business so far under the thin guise of a custom special. So I would consider myself lucky in your shoes that your thread wasn't taken down as a result of advertising spam


All criticism has been and is more than welcome :wink:

My point is simply that neither the video nor photos accurately represent what the car really looked like in person, particularly with respect to the fact that it in reality did not look like the horrible mustard brown colour depicted in the videos and photos; and that is all. Which is not to say everyone would have liked it, but my point is that even the likes of your good self would probably agree if you saw it in person that it did indeed look different as compared with the videos and photos, albeit it sounds like you wouldn't like it anyway, which of course is absolutely fine. And regards advertising spam you might like to re-read the thread wherein you will note that I never in fact volunteered information regarding my business or website or anything, it was others who did so and all off-topic discussions regarding me or my business were initiated by others, where in fact I requested of moderators to delete any and all such off topic content (and will continue to do so because seriously what has my business or anything personal got to do with the topic of this thread or forum for that matter!), but do please carry on 

So dare I ask what you think of the new wrap? :wink: 
.


----------



## leopard

Looks cheap with the dot com plastered on the back but like I said its subjective...


----------



## Madboynutter

leopard said:


> Looks cheap with the dot com plastered on the back but like I said its subjective...












Awwww I just realized how much I missed you folks! :lol: 
.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

leopard said:


> Looks cheap with the dot com plastered on the back but like I said its subjective...


Of a £1 dormant company!


----------



## Number86

Madboynutter said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no point in arguing about your chosen colour scheme or giving the forum a lesson in Spectrophotometry as it's purely a subjective topic.I don't like yellow for example,no amount of persuading will change my mind whether it's a bright or mustard tone same for Gold whether it's 9ct or 24ct.
> 
> Your idea of something that works in "real life" might be somebody's idea of Dubai special so accept the divide in opinion or don't post if you find the criticism a little too strong.
> 
> I feel you've done well with free advertising to promote your business so far under the thin guise of a custom special. So I would consider myself lucky in your shoes that your thread wasn't taken down as a result of advertising spam
> 
> 
> 
> All criticism has been and is more than welcome and an explanation is hardly a lesson :wink: My point is simply that neither the video nor photos accurately represent what the car really looked like in person, particularly with respect to the fact that it in reality did not look like the horrible mustard brown colour depicted in the videos and photos, which is not to say everyone would have liked it, but my point is that even the likes of your good self would agree if you saw it in person that it did indeed look different as compared with the videos and photos, albeit it sounds like you wouldn't like it anyway, which of course is absolutely fine. And regards advertising spam you might like to re-read the thread wherein you will note that I never in fact volunteered information regarding my business or website or anything, it was others who did so and all off-topic discussions regarding me or my business were initiated by others, where in fact I requested of moderators to delete any and all such off topic content, but do please carry on
> 
> So dare I ask what you think of the new wrap? :wink:
> .
Click to expand...

I don't think mustard brown was the reason people were shitting on your design...It was very tacky. Reddit has a whole subforum dedicated to stuff like that. "Awful taste but great execution".

The new look is still not to my tastes, but a lot better than before. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leopard

Number 86 said:


> Reddit has a whole subforum dedicated to stuff like that. "Awful taste but great execution".


I 'getcha',another advertising grotto


----------



## Madboynutter

Number86 said:


> Whilst the majority loved it I don't think mustard brown was the reason some people were shitting on your design... In my opinion, and despite the fact I've never actually seen the car in person and hence don't know what it really looked like, I think it looked very tacky. Reddit has a whole subforum dedicated to stuff like that. "Awful taste but great execution".
> 
> The new look is still not to my tastes, but a lot better than before. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I just fixed that for you 



Steve2017TTS said:


> Of a £1 dormant company!


Yes, I recently founded a limited company to change from operating my business of the past 25 years as sole trader to that of a limited company, and your very much off topic point is what exactly? 

You know that guy MClaine55 who just posted above? He's actually been to one of my projects, namely a cinema that I designed and installed into a factory conversion. You know, the projects by my audiovisual business that doesn't exist :wink:

But you are absolutely right, there does not exist any business, it's all smokescreen, and I've spent lots of money promoting that fake business, including via this car, all to create additional marketing for a business that is a £1 dormant company and nothing more than this. Yes, that's totally something that someone would do! And clearly in the UK absolutely no business has ever been done nor is done outside of limited companies. And all of this has lots to do with cars and is totally on topic with respect to this forum and this thread :lol:

Keep it coming folks. Who needs TV when there's this level of entertainment right here?!  
.


----------



## bainsyboy

So we get called trolls for highlighting the fact that your car looked crap... You then unwrap it and have it re done in a style of your choice... So glad that we could help you make up your mind that the previous version did indeed look naff, and that's what this forum is all about.. Helping each other out and we are so glad to be able of been assistance


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Madboynutter said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst the majority loved it I don't think mustard brown was the reason some people were shitting on your design... In my opinion, and despite the fact I've never actually seen the car in person and hence don't know what it really looked like, I think it looked very tacky. Reddit has a whole subforum dedicated to stuff like that. "Awful taste but great execution".
> 
> The new look is still not to my tastes, but a lot better than before. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I just fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of a £1 dormant company!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recently founded a limited company to change from operating my business of the past 25 years as sole trader to that of a limited company, and your very much off topic point is what exactly?
> 
> You know that guy MClaine55 who just posted above? He's actually been to one of my projects, namely a cinema that I designed and installed into a factory conversion. You know, the projects by my audiovisual business that doesn't exist :wink:
> 
> But you are absolutely right, there does not exist any business, it's all smokescreen, and I've spent lots of money promoting that fake business, including via this car, all to create additional marketing for a business that is a £1 dormant company and nothing more than this. Yes, that's totally something that someone would do! And clearly in the UK absolutely no business has ever been done nor is done outside of limited companies. And all of this has lots to do with cars and is totally on topic with respect to this forum and this thread :lol:
> 
> Keep it coming folks. Who needs TV when there's this level of entertainment right here?!
> .
Click to expand...

Hi,
You formed your ltd company on 7th April 2016 and have not filed any accounts since then - define recently?
Your website does not have any address on the "contact us" page.
Neither of the above would inspire me to do business with a dormant company that does not publish a physical address - especially with the value of cinema install systems that you would be supplying.
Having said all the above - I really like your website - it just needs tweaking to give people confidence that they are dealing with a genuine company because there are so many fake companies around these days.
I like the driving mods that you have done to your car - but the appearance is a little too extreme for my taste!
If you turned up at my house to give me a quote for a cinema install in that exact car - I would probably not do business with your company - as it's just too "in your face"!
The above is meant as a bit of friendly banter and constructive criticism - nothing malicious intended!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## leopard

It's starting to make sense to me now.

I assume the company that you're touting is the publicity side of the outfit with the initials of personnel N,A and B...The last two being a family outfit.


----------



## Number86

Madboynutter said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst the majority loved it I don't think mustard brown was the reason some people were shitting on your design... In my opinion, and despite the fact I've never actually seen the car in person and hence don't know what it really looked like, I think it looked very tacky. Reddit has a whole subforum dedicated to stuff like that. "Awful taste but great execution".
> 
> The new look is still not to my tastes, but a lot better than before. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I just fixed that for you
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'll leave your dodgy company details to someone else, but to say the majority loved your car (on here at least) is absolute rubbish. Secondly, I don't need to see a car in person to know that a nascar wing, that isn't on a nascar, with gold trim, finished off with crocodile (CROCODILE FFS!) wrap is just...awful. So keep correcting all you want. Even Yanni was tactfully slating your car, because he couldn't say he hated it. I believe his term for your car was "interesting". Yeah, that means you done goofed. Sure you'll find some lovers, you can for any opinion, but when a someone who spends his life modding cars uses the word "interesting" instead of something directly complimentary...welll...?

What would you think if someone described your girlfriend/boyfriend as "interesting" looking... :lol:


----------



## MClaine55

Oh yes that was me referred to above.

I can confirm I went to the London Steinway Lyngdorf Cinema. In fact I spent a good three days there. It wasn't all about the Cinema, it was a whole house Audio/video system along with a complete building refurbishment. It's still IMHO the best home I've visited as inside it was fab and not seen much on TV to better it. The "party" room on the top floor and roof garden were something else. It was brimming with cool stuff and luxury design. Again not to everyone's taste but I loved it.

The SL Cinema is still the best sounding I've experienced, and I seen and heard a few. Anyway this is a TT forum so back to cars. Personally I like it but get it's not everyone's cup of tea. I think somebody called my Audi exclusive light grey car (Porsche Sport Classic Grey)........primer! Well I think Nardo has more of a primer look but I like that too. I see a nice yellow TTS when I pass by on the train. Can't please everyone, but it would be a boring world if we were all the same.


----------



## Madboynutter

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi, You formed your ltd company on 7th April 2016 and have not filed any accounts since then - define recently? Your website does not have any address on the "contact us" page. Neither of the above would inspire me to do business with a dormant company that does not publish a physical address - especially with the value of cinema install systems that you would be supplying. Having said all the above - I really like your website - it just needs tweaking to give people confidence that they are dealing with a genuine company because there are so many fake companies around these days. I like the driving mods that you have done to your car - but the appearance is a little too extreme for my taste!
> If you turned up at my house to give me a quote for a cinema install in that exact car - I would probably not do business with your company - as it's just too "in your face"! The above is meant as a bit of friendly banter and constructive criticism - nothing malicious intended! Cheers Steve


I've worked in AV for over 25 years. As I have already stated (repeatedly) the vast majority of that time I operated as a Sole Trader. I recently on 7th April 2016 set up a limited company which has been trading as dormant until I was/am ready to make the changeover. We don't visit you. You visit us and experience the systems and rooms that I design and build. Nobody doing so is going to even question whether or not the business is real. The majority of my business stems from word of mouth referral and my reputation within the audiovisual industry, wherein my work speaks for itself. I don't need any advice regards running my business because it's successful. We already have one of the demo rooms operational at our new premises and you are most welcome to come and check it out and you can experience the car as well if you like.

Any more questions?  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

MClaine55 said:


> Oh yes that was me referred to above.
> 
> I can confirm I went to the London Steinway Lyngdorf Cinema. In fact I spent a good three days there. It wasn't all about the Cinema, it was a whole house Audio/video system along with a complete building refurbishment. It's still IMHO the best home I've visited as inside it was fab and not seen much on TV to better it. The "party" room on the top floor and roof garden were something else. It was brimming with cool stuff and luxury design. Again not to everyone's taste but I loved it.
> 
> The SL Cinema is still the best sounding I've experienced, and I seen and heard a few. Anyway this is a TT forum so back to cars. Personally I like it but get it's not everyone's cup of tea. I think somebody called my Audi exclusive light grey car (Porsche Sport Classic Grey)........primer! Well I think Nardo has more of a primer look but I like that too. I see a nice yellow TTS when I pass by on the train. Can't please everyone, but it would be a boring world if we were all the same.


Thank you for the kind words Jez 

Looking forward to seeing what you think of my latest designs. You'll have to come and visit sometime and you can experience the car as well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
.


----------



## phazer

If nothing else this thread proves that opinions are like arseholes....everyone's got one :lol:

I've been modding cars for over 20 years and seen pretty much everything from awesome to shite (Delta body kits anyone?) but I'm not sure I've seen a response so full of hatred. To what end I'm not sure, if it looks shit, by all means say so but who gives a fuck what the guy does with his companies or how much Companies House says they've got in the bank?

FWIW the car isn't that bad, I've seen worse, it's not to my taste but each to their own hey?


----------



## Madboynutter

Number86 said:


> I'll leave your dodgy company details to someone else, but to say the majority loved your car (on here at least) is absolute rubbish. Secondly, I don't need to see a car in person to know that a nascar wing, that isn't on a nascar, with gold trim, finished off with crocodile (CROCODILE FFS!) wrap is just...awful. So keep correcting all you want. Even Yanni was tactfully slating your car, because he couldn't say he hated it. I believe his term for your car was "interesting". Yeah, that means you done goofed. Sure you'll find some lovers, you can for any opinion, but when a someone who spends his life modding cars uses the word "interesting" instead of something directly complimentary...welll...?
> 
> What would you think if someone described your girlfriend/boyfriend as "interesting" looking... :lol:


Sorry to rain on your parade, but Yianni (not 'Yanni') actually tried to talk me out of changing the wrap and all the guys in the workshop loved it. In fact, Yianni said in response to my showing him the design visuals prior to wrapping the car that if that was how it was going to look he'd definitely like to post it onto Instagram etc. which reminds me, yes just look at all the lack of likes here and all the negative comments... Oh wait... Over 23,700 likes; and not much "slating" is there?:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bcw4uzglpLY/
 - And that's even with it showing the gold as being that horrible disgusting mustard brown colour, which is not what it looked like in person.

That's not to say absolutely everyone liked the wrap, but yes, the majority of people loved it. But that's not to say that you and the others on here who so very clearly do not like it are wrong. You are perfectly entitled to your opinions. You hated it. Noted and understood. And glad to hear that (some of) you like the new wrap better!  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

phazer said:


> If nothing else this thread proves that opinions are like arseholes....everyone's got one :lol:
> 
> I've been modding cars for over 20 years and seen pretty much everything from awesome to shite (Delta body kits anyone?) but I'm not sure I've seen a response so full of hatred. To what end I'm not sure, if it looks shit, by all means say so but who gives a fuck what the guy does with his companies or how much Companies House says they've got in the bank?
> 
> FWIW the car isn't that bad, I've seen worse, it's not to my taste but each to their own hey?


Best post in this thread yet!


----------



## Madboynutter

For those who are interested here's some photos of the car without any wrap. As it happens this is how I would have the car if not for using it for marketing purposes and this is how it will look if or when I decide to sell it:


----------



## leopard

Miles better,lose the rear wing and some of the OTT carbon and I reckon you'd sell it quite quickly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MClaine55

Happened to see the car and owner today. It looks fab and the mirror wrap was super bright in the nice sunshine today. I got to see some of the gold wrap that people were talking about too, and IRL it looked gold and not brown or mustard. The silver mirror and black look a great combination. I like it, I know it's not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Toshiba

Certainly is "unique" - thankfully...


----------



## The Pretender

Still don't like this Generation TT, Audi lost it for me after the first one, the present TT is as boring like all other Audi's.


----------



## Madboynutter

The Pretender said:


> Still don't like this Generation TT, Audi lost it for me after the first one, the present TT is as boring like all other Audi's.


Do you think my car is "boring" ?  
.


----------



## ZephyR2

The Pretender said:


> Still don't like this Generation TT, Audi lost it for me after the first one, the present TT is as boring like all other Audi's.


Do you find yourself often saying "Ooh! It was a lot better in my day"?


----------



## Number86

He's probably got an MK1 TT, and can't afford an MK3. So hating on it's style is a way of internal rationalisation. You see it on every single car forum, with every successive model. Even when they are objectively better cars. I don't disagree the MK1 is a proper classic design and was ahead of it's time, and really did change the design game, but...it's ancient now.


----------



## powerplay

My neighbour recently acquired a red mk1 03 plate TT.

I must confess whenever I look all I see is


----------



## Toshiba

Agree, when i see mk1s they look so wrong now..
Like a toy.


----------



## Hoggy

Toshiba said:


> Agree, when i see mk1s they look so wrong now..
> Like a toy.


Hi, May be, but still my favourite toy. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> My neighbour recently acquired a red mk1 03 plate TT.
> 
> I must confess whenever I look all I see is
> 
> View attachment 1


I see this ...


----------



## leopard

Funny this,whenever I see a mk1 I see this...










No problems with my eyes 

I'm still looking out for a pristine example,sold mine when it was mint and regretted it ever since.


----------



## bainsyboy

Likewise with mine Leopard... Looks like the following owners/didn't look after it going by mot history and don't know if it's still on the road as mot history ended a few years back


----------



## Toshiba

Both of my qS's are still alive but i dread to think of what they did to it afterwards...
I can't even go in the MK1 section anymore without cringing.

I was tempted a few years ago to shell a car and build it up from new parts - alas, it never happened.


----------



## Number86

Toshiba said:


> Both of my qS's are still alive but i dread to think of what they did to it afterwards...
> I can't even go in the MK1 section anymore without cringing.
> 
> I was tempted a few years ago to shell a car and build it up from new parts - alas, it never happened.


Yeah, WTH, look at this thread (I just popped in after reading your post). http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1835865
What happens when cars get to a certain price range? Do people lose all sense of taste? Why all of these hideous mods [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## 12D118E

Hello, Madboynutter.

Let me know how about ET35 wheels (more 2mm) on 8S TTRS ?
Your ABT wheels have ET37(9J 20') i know.
I will challange ET35 . can i get true FLUSH? 

Thank you.



Madboynutter said:


> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## langlord

12D118E said:


> Hello, Madboynutter.
> 
> Let me know how about ET35 wheels (more 2mm) on 8S TTRS ?
> Your ABT wheels have ET37(9J 20') i know.
> I will challange ET35 . can i get true FLUSH?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MY CUSTOMIZED AUDI TT-RS | PREVIEW #32*
> 
> 20" ABT FORGED WHEELS IN BLACK MAGIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wow those are some stunning alloys


----------

